# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 21/10/13 HIGHWAY TO HELL...IN A CELL!



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*There's still no WWE Champion and fired Superstar Big Show continues to wreak havoc in WWE. Yet, WWE COO Triple H has promised to deal with The World’s Largest Athlete on Raw, and a WWE Champion will finally be crowned at WWE Hell in a Cell. What will unfold on the final Raw before the big pay-per-view? Here are five things to look for this Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_














> _*Let’s face it, contract signings in WWE rarely go smoothly. It's a safe bet that Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton's Hell in a Cell Match signing will involve much more than simply putting pen to paper. With both Superstars hungry to claim the vacant WWE Title, who might strike last to gain momentum heading into the pay-per-view?*_














> _*In his latest sit-down interview with Michael Cole, Triple H promised to deal with the fired Big Show and the Rhodes family on Raw. However, the WWE COO would not go into specific detail about his plans, instead storming off the set of an interview that became increasingly tense. Apparently unfazed by the COO’s warning, Big Show decided it was a good idea to knock out Raw General Manager Brad Maddox on SmackDown. Will Big Show and newly crowned WWE Tag Team Champions Cody Rhodes & Goldust live to regret crossing The King of Kings?*_







*fpalm Yes, this is a thing. fpalm*



> _*Just how realistic is the brand-new “30 Years of WrestleMania” mode in “WWE 2K14”? Find out with exclusive footage created by the developers at 2K. Be sure to vote now for which WrestleMania match simulation you’d like to see the 2K team recreate. The match with the most votes will be shown live on Raw!*_









> _*Love him or hate him, you have to give John Cena credit for his much quicker-than-expected return after triceps surgery. Wasting no time after the procedure, he immediately jumped into a rigorous rehabilitation routine. At Hell in a Cell, Cena will attempt to dethrone Alberto Del Rio to capture his third World Heavyweight Championship. Will the Cenation leader succeed, or will one of WWE’s most lethal submission specialists target Cena’s freshly repaired arm with the Cross Armbreaker and instantly crush his big return?*_














> _*For months, CM Punk has been itching for a chance to put a severe hurting on his former friend Paul Heyman, and there’s no better place than Hell in a Cell, where rivalries are settled once and for all.The pay-per-view will mark a huge turning point for both men. If Punk fails, it could tarnish his historic WWE Title reign. How could he possibly live with himself for losing to the “walrus” yet again? While a loss would certainly hurt Punk’s ego, a defeat for Heyman could be much more painful: Locked inside Hell in a Cell with nowhere to run — if Punk manages to take care of Ryback — the ECW founder is in for a world of pain. And legions of WWE Universe members are hoping for exactly that.
> 
> Don’t miss the final Raw before WWE Hell in a Cell! Tune in at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The Devil :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PAGE 1, BITCHES! :vince5


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Let' have Orton/Bryan and Punk/Heyman settled once and for all! :yes :yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone is gonna get buried :trips2


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Expecting a decent show, hopefully it's entertaining with everyone involved in the contract signing, plus to see what happens with the Rhodes family and also how Punk and Heyman head into HIAC.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to see HHH beat someone up.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Shouldn't it be Highway to Hell? :side:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Contract signing. :mark:

rton2 :bryan :hbk


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Hopefully we see HHH beat the holy hell out of big show.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Contract signing. :mark:
> 
> :HHH2 :trips :trips2


Fixed.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking forward to Mexico's greatest export, Mrs. Fandango (Summer Rae) and lots of Olé-ing.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah JBL's gotten annoying lately.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> Fixed.


Think you're forgetting two people who are just as important to this angle as HHH is: Steph and Show.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Dunmer said:


> Think you're forgetting two people who are just as important to this angle as HHH is: Steph and Show.


No one's important like :HHH


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

> *In his latest sit-down interview with Michael Cole, Triple H promised to deal with the fired Big Show and the Rhodes family on Raw. *However, the WWE COO would not go into specific detail about his plans, instead storming off the set of an interview that became increasingly tense. Apparently unfazed by the COO’s warning, Big Show decided it was a good idea to knock out Raw General Manager Brad Maddox on SmackDown. Will Big Show and newly crowned WWE Tag Team Champions Cody Rhodes & Goldust live to regret crossing The King of Kings?


I really hope he doesn't strip the Rhodes Family of the Tag Titles. We already have one vacancy, we don't need another.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Shouldn't it be Highway to Hell? :side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I really hope he doesn't strip the Rhodes Family of the Tag Titles. We already have one vacancy, we don't need another.


I'm betting he's going to make a 3-2 Tag team match at HIAC

The Shield vs Cody & Goldust for the tag team championships. If Shield wins, Rollins & Reigns get their title back


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone go on WWE.com and watch those HHH/Cole interviews?

I don't go on their website a lot, but I saw one of them and it was pretty good.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Anyone go on WWE.com and watch those HHH/Cole interviews?
> 
> I don't go on their website a lot, but I saw one of them and it was pretty good.


I saw the one where :trips invited a fired Rhodes and Goldust to Raw for a "proposition".

Wasn't that bad.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I thought RAW last week was a solid show. Hopefully they can do it this week as well!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I saw the one where :trips invited a fired Rhodes and Goldust to Raw for a "proposition".
> 
> Wasn't that bad.


Yeah, that's the one I watched as well.

Just too lazy to watch the rest because I'm afraid that Michael Cole's cornyness will get in the way of my enjoyment.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Hopefully Triple H will have his third quad injury and leaves TV for good. It probably won't happen but hey, a guy can dream can't he.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Young Constanza said:


> Hopefully Triple H will have his third quad injury and leaves TV for good. It probably won't happen but hey, a guy can dream can't he.


What is it with Triple H that you hate so much to make you wish injury upon him?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Basically, the only segments I'm interested in are Bryan/Orton/HBK/HHH contract signing and the Cody Rhodes angle. I'll be tuning in for those two segments.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Last week sucked bar the main event. 20 or so minutes of decent TV doesn't make a whole 3 hour show good...


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Last week sucked bar the main event. 20 or so minutes of decent TV doesn't make a whole 3 hour show good...


ADHD?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I really hope he doesn't strip the Rhodes Family of the Tag Titles. We already have one vacancy, we don't need another.


I actually think it's a good thing. Cody should not be wasted in tag divison anyways. He should be a world title contender.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so....Raw should do good this week. Monday Night Football is a battle of two cellar teams--The Giants and the Vikings.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> I actually think it's a good thing. Cody should not be wasted in tag divison anyways. He should be a world title contender.


No. Keep building him, he isn't ready IMO. If he went in now, he'd flop like Ziggler did.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr.Cricket said:


> I actually think it's a good thing. Cody should not be wasted in tag divison anyways. He should be a world title contender.


And he will be. But right now being Tag Team Champion is the best thing for him. Realistically, he's already the top champion WWE currently has (along with Goldust ofc).


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> I actually think it's a good thing. Cody should not be wasted in tag divison anyways. He should be a world title contender.


A few years ago that might have been a good thing - but at the moment, the Tag Titles>>WHC by miles.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Well lets hope Randy Orton gets the spotlight and HHH keeps calling him the face of the company. To keep this s/l going. I hope Bryan won't be boring and mess this up. HBK will be fun tonight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> A few years ago that might have been a good thing - but at the moment, the Tag Titles>>WHC by miles.


Agreed. Pretty much said the same thing  Odd to think that right now the top champion is a tag team consisting of Cody Rhodes and Goldust (think booking-wise). That's pretty cool tbh.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Basically, the only segments I'm interested in are Bryan/Orton/HBK/HHH contract signing and the Cody Rhodes angle. I'll be tuning in for those two segments.


Same.

The Bulls game should help me get through the rest of the fuckery.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> I actually think it's a good thing. Cody should not be wasted in tag divison anyways. He should be a world title contender.


They should've made him one right after Battleground.But they didn't, and he should at least have a short run with the Tag Titles, then go after the WHC.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Shouldn't it be Highway to Hell? :side:


FINE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Highway To Hell In A Cell would be more appropriate. 

Anyway, it'll suck like it always does. :hb


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Highway To Hell In A Cell would be more appropriate.
> 
> Anyway, it'll suck like it always does. :hb


*FINE*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Any rumours of whether my man is coming back yet?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Any rumours of whether my man is coming back yet?


Vince probably forgot that Barrett is still employed.:vince


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Vince probably forgot that Barrett is still employed.:vince


Well its technically not Vince's job to remember jobbers like barrett. He probably has people employed for that.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope Barrett returns tonight or next week.

Then again, there's always SmackDown.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Barrett? Barrett needs a swift kick in the balls for being shit. I know just the guy for the job...

:HHH2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Vince probably forgot that Barrett is still employed.:vince


Hey hey! This ain't TNA! :roode


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Hopefully it doesn't drag on as much as last week...last week's Raw felt so looooooooooong.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I watched TNA BFG last night so, whatever happens on RAW tonight will be AMAZING!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Barrett? Barrett needs a swift kick in the balls for being shit. I know just the guy for the job...
> 
> :HHH2


He already did that! In the last episode of JBL and Cole Show he was back in america, so he may appear soon.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Basically, the only segments I'm interested in are Bryan/Orton/HBK/HHH contract signing and the Cody Rhodes angle. I'll be tuning in for those two segments.


Yeah these are the two segments that I am looking forward to as well. Hoping that the rest of Raw is good.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I watched TNA BFG last night so, whatever happens on RAW tonight will be AMAZING!


Yeah, same. Only thing that could top what happens tonight is the Angle/Roode match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Has anybody seen that John Cena vs Rio HIAC promo commercial? Creepy as fuck. But the return promo at the PPV should be :mark:

Also






WWE just uploaded this.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

> You wanna play Barbra Walters, do your homework, okay?


:lmao :HHH2


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is like go to get the best of Randy Orton doing the contract signings.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I really hope he doesn't strip the Rhodes Family of the Tag Titles. We already have one vacancy, we don't need another.


I got a feel hhh go to strip the Rhodes of the wwe tag team champion on raw tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

For some reason, I expect something for Jerry Lawler tonight because they're in Memphis, Tennessee.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat interview :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Of all of the Attitude Era guys I would love to see on my TV every week like Austin, The Rock, Foley, Angle, or Flair, we get fucking HHH. 

Triple fucking H is the guy we are destined to see for the rest of our wrestling viewing days. Just think about that. How unlucky are we all?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

After watching that HHH interview w/Cole, I'm actually pretty amped to see what happens on Raw tonight. 

Full blown DICK mode HHH = :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Has anybody seen that John Cena vs Rio HIAC promo commercial? Creepy as fuck. But the return promo at the PPV should be :mark:
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


Damn at Trips :mark:

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TRIPS MARKS OF THE WORLD UNITE DAT GAME GONNA HEEL IT UP LIKE A BOSS AND SHOW ALL THESE JOBBERS HOW ITS DONE

:jpl :HHH :HHH2 :trips :trips2


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:HHH2 heeling it up with that breast cancer awareness pin on his suit. :ti

Referring to Big Show as Paul Wight. That kayfabe breaking unk2


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I love how they're bringing in members of the Kliq now...Michaels, then Billy Gunn turning heel and now Nash might make an appearance. Fuck, they really want to stack the deck against Bryan...lol he should face all of them in a handicap match, bad ass right there!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dunmer said:


> :HHH2 heeling it up with that breast cancer awareness pin on his suit. :ti
> 
> Referring to Big Show as Paul Wight. That kayfabe breaking unk2


REAL HEELS WEAR PINK. REAL HEELS RISE ABOVE CANCER. JUST ASK JOHN CENA.

It's actually the superstar formerly known as Big Show. Get it right.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I am looking forward to Raw tonight, hopefully they can do something with this WWE title feud besides just tossing in HBK. I am a big fan of the Rhodes Brothers and would love a solid title match at HIAC with the Shield, I would say inside HIAC but I think two matches inside is already enough for one PPV. They already diminish that structure as it is.


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just wanna see the Kliq back together again:dance


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> TRIPS MARKS OF THE WORLD UNITE DAT GAME GONNA HEEL IT UP LIKE A BOSS AND SHOW ALL THESE JOBBERS HOW ITS DONE
> 
> :jpl :HHH :HHH2 :trips :trips2


:mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Should be an interesting show this week, looking forward to seeing what HHH's offer is to The Big Show and Cody & Goldust, Punk/Ryback/Heyman should be interesting as well. The contract signing between Orton and Bryan should also be good viewing, would be good to see both HHH and HBK involved in the segment.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This is go home show, so I'd expect it to be solid, but it'll probably end up otherwise.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

big show/hhh match will like be save for survivor series.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it's about time that :trips took care of :show


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is getting boring.SAME OLD SHIT every week,boring promos,and has "moves of doom"....

I'm not hater,I LOVE the guy.He just needs character change so bad.

HHH is golden as always
And I hope Kane or Barret returns tonight!!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

why do people that bash Bryan say "I love the guy, big fan, but he's boring" uhhh doesn't make sense.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Man, if HHH fucking buries Big fUCKoff, I would :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Some people here would like to blow Bryan.They're losers.


Hopefully Raw will be good....actually anything would be better than Bound For Glory


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RatedRviper said:


> Some people here would like to blow Bryan.They're losers.
> 
> 
> Hopefully Raw will be good....actually anything would be better than Bound For Glory


Why would you watch Bound For Glory?

:heyman5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Why would you watch Bound For Glory?
> 
> :heyman5


I did. Still don't get all the hate.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

RatedRviper said:


> anything would be better than Bound For Glory


:genius

anyway expecting at least a decent show, hope illegal streams aren`t lagging. i expect Triple HHH to Pedigree a random midcard face tonight , probably Santino


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Why would you watch Bound For Glory?
> 
> :heyman5


1.Because it's free(torrents)
2.I thought TNA could suprise,but boy I was wrong


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm looking forward to only one man tonight...


:trips2 :trips2 :trips2 :trips2 :trips2 :trips2 :trips2 :trips2 :trips2 :trips2 :trips2 :trips2 :trips2 :trips2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H and Big Show should keep this feud going till Survivor Series that culminates in a buried alive match.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what was the attendance for Bound for Glory? did you watch last week's Impact? that attendance was horrible, looked like 100 people maximum. so embarrassing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Triple H and Big Show should keep this feud going till Survivor Series that culminates in a buried alive match.


Big Show wins Buried Alive Match.

Following night on Raw, Big Show loses to El Torito, and HHH comes out and fires him.

:buried

trips2:HHH2


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Triple H and Big Show should keep this feud going till Survivor Series that culminates in a buried alive match.


How does that work? :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> How does that work? :lmao


It's one of the gimmick matches that was present in the AE. It basically is exactly what it sounds like. Since I didn't watch during the AE, I just found out through YouTube.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

This is the big thing Raw has been lacking in past few years(every now and then they have great moments to end the show,but not like most of these(#9 shouldn't be anywhere close to this list))


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Barrett to return tonight, repackaged, with a bad-ass look.

Barrett to make a big start by beating Alex Riley.

:vince5


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Barrett to return tonight, repackaged, with a bad-ass look.
> 
> Barrett to make a big start by beating Zack Ryder.
> 
> :vince5



Fixed


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> It's one of the gimmick matches that was present in the AE. It basically is exactly what it sounds like. Since I didn't watch during the AE, I just found out through YouTube.


I KNOW WHAT A BURIED ALIVE MATCH IS HAHAHA. 

I should have worded it a bit better. Why the hell would they have a buried alive match?!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> I KNOW WHAT A BURIED ALIVE MATCH IS HAHAHA.
> 
> I should have worded it a bit better. Why the hell would they have a buried alive match?!


Battle of who can bury who better: HHH bury Show, or Show bury Show.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder every day.....WTF is wrong with WWE,Alex fuckin' Riley has: look,charisma,not bad in ring,good to great mic skills...

He's fuckin' commentator on NXT,and years are passing by,he's already 32!
Why they don't push him?????!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Looking forward to the Big Show stuff. I'm done with the Daniel Bryan angle though because of Brie. 

Also looking forward to the tag champs and Shield.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh dear.​


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone else look forward to this thread more than watching RAW itself?


----------



## bigpike89 (Sep 11, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Anyone else look forward to this thread more than watching RAW itself?


I do although i rarely post. Much prefer reading peoples anger and reading people taking the crap during pointless Fandango/Santino/Khali/Divas/Miz matches, much more entertaining than the show. 
Usually watch opening segment anything to do with the shield and end segment but apart from that have half the laptop WF and the other half the show.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Jerry Lawler is getting attacked and/or wrestling tonight. Calling it now. He may have some "arm" issues.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

i'm sensing a really lazy show
if I see Del Rio squash one more mid carder like Ryder or Truth I'm watching something else


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Anyone else look forward to this thread more than watching RAW itself?


No.

I don't go in this thread a lot during RAW, I usuallt leave my computer in another room or else I'll get distracted.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

so RAW is in Memphis tonight huh? I hope they don't have Lawler wrestle again


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Oh dear.​


That's JL, JL and MC?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RDEvans said:


> so RAW is in Memphis tonight huh? I hope they don't have Lawler wrestle again


Wish it was in NYC or Philly. Damn this with Raw and PPV's constantly being in held in casual crowd cities.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Sick as fuck, don't know how i'll watch the show .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to that MAIN EVENT angle tonight:

:bryan :hbk1 :HHH2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> Brad Maddox ‏@BradMaddoxIsWWE 48s
> Doctor has informed me that my post-concussion symptoms are too severe to attend tonight's #raw. Try and enjoy it without me


Thank god.


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

Let's see what's expected for tonight.

Shield
Bryan
Orton
HHH
Steph
Big show
9 million cena promo's

I'll DVR it and then fast forward through 2 and a half hours of crap


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

RDEvans said:


> so RAW is in Memphis tonight huh? I hope they don't have Lawler wrestle again


not if they want to save on their hospital bills


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

20 MOAR MINUTES.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lookin forward to the show, minus app talk and recaps. *passes the bowlto my left* :dance


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I feel like ordering wings and fries.. But yeah.... My wings addiction has been escalating.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> I feel like ordering wings and fries.. But yeah.... My wings addiction has been escalating.


LOUISIANA FAST


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

FUCK POPEYES

Horrible service. and all ran by Indian's who steal drinks and eat fries while working.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> FUCK POPEYES
> 
> Horrible service. and all ran by Indian's who steal drinks and eat fries while working.


and annoying commercials


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> FUCK POPEYES
> 
> Horrible service. and all ran by Indian's who steal drinks and eat fries while working.


I just like the LOUISIANA FAST part.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck it, I'll just order it from Pizza Pizza :side:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit this is the go home show to HIAC
And why is truth on the cover of the fucking ppv poster









Can't wait for epic HHH 23 min promo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RDEvans said:


> so RAW is in Memphis tonight huh? I hope they don't have Lawler wrestle again


well if they do and he has another heart attack at least we dont have to hear him commentate for a few months lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

2 minutes left


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

...Tonight is the night!

Anyone else get tired of that song playing dozens of times during the show? I can imagine how annoying it must be for the people actually in the arena.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Holy shit this is the go home show to HIAC
> And why is truth on the cover of the fucking ppv poster
> 
> 
> ...



You know...

Black man..
Confined in a cell...
It'll be just like home :side:


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Lets do this folks....enjoy the show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready :cody2 rton2 :HHH2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

here we go


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Go home show for Raw tonight, on the heels of HITC on Sunday, this show better be good.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

In for the fuckery!!!!! :dance


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shit forgot the tag titles changed hands


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this sandwich im eating is wuts best for business


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Somewhat off topic, I'm sometimes baffled by all the franchise restaurants you American folks have. We have a handfull "famous" ones like Mickey D's, Burger King, KFC, Subway and Domino's. But all the other places people from all over the US seem to know about but I've never heard of (Popey's? Louisiana Fast?). Don't you guys have non franchise restaurants over there?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hammertron said:


> this sandwich im eating is wuts best for business


We're all about to eat a big shit sandwich known as Raw.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dem Rhodes boys are the tag team champions!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Come on, you have to show HHH shoving the Rhodes Boys out of the ring. That was the best part.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes yes hes here!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Of course its starting off with a 20 min borefest with HHH or should I say ZZZ


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

God.... Big Show fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 Coming out to Raw first is best for business


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bow down to the King motherfuckers

:trips


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it's Triple Nose and Mrs. Loudmouth Bitch


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH must have been better in bed this week


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Dem Rhodes boys are the tag team champions!


Not for long :HHH2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

GAME TIME :mark: :mark:

Steph looking FINE :kobe4


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Poor Brad


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Evening Folks.


Does anyone have a gif of the Big Show doing the Yes Chant


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox sold that punch like a champ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

For a guy that is fired, Big Show sure does show up on the show alot. lol.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> My body is ready


so is he


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rhodes brothers to be stripped of the Tag Titles?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brad you got Knock the F out! Good selling....


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

That punch :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I already hating the Big Show. Knocking the pretty off of Raw.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That hair for Stephanie tonight, is best for business.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

daniel bryan vs ambrose

indys wet dream


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cena3


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Daniel Bryan versus yet another Shield member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where is it held tonight?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

hah... on air kiss for heel heat


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh god it's like they just got finished before they came out.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

The same DB?? I was not aware that there were 2 of them running around.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> I feel like ordering wings and fries.. But yeah.... My wings addiction has been escalating.


I love me some wings.

Eating them is best for business, their businesses at least.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Grueling my ass.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Gotta love how they ignore the Cena boo's every time.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:cena3 best for business return


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph continues to miss the mark with her wardrobe. The fuck, girl?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

inside the cells structure? WHAT lol


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Steph's little smirk at Cena getting booed is best for business


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Vacant vs Bryan vs Orton :mark:


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Does it frighten anyone else that these two are going to be the ones steering the company into the next 20-30 years?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Steph announcing that card like it's good :allen1


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vacant is the GOAT champion


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

HHH :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Vacant vs Bryan vs Orton :mark:


This Vacant must be pretty good.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

VACANT FOR WWE CHAMPION!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:hbk1


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did Steph's boob job warranty run out? Time to lift those up-sell more stock Steph.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Big Show. fpalm


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Ugh, big show


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show controls the big screen!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Steph continues to miss the mark with her wardrobe. The fuck, girl?


:HHH

She looks amazing tonight.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is a fired employee on the video screen


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

So, Show is fired and they give him a satellite feed? Uh, WTF?!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Who gave this fired guy a live microphone


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Big Show is fired and they allow him to get a camera and do all this? :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

You using that word respect? Is this a heel Punk promo?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL VIA satellite AKA backroom.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Big Show hacking into dat satellite. :hbk


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Live via brick wall green screen


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Show somehow gets a WWE camera to broadcast for him :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If Big Show is broke how did he buy sattlite time on raw?
isnt sattilite time expensive


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

how does he get a live via satellite?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nash needs to come out and kick Big Shows ass


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Here comes the money.. 

would mark so hard!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Vince


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

6 minutes of blah blah blah and not a single person on the screen is under 40.

WWE IMPACT: WHERE TALKING HAPPENS!

:russo :hogan2


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought he was fired!!!:ti


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Big Show is like Neo now.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

its boobies month, and shes a mom in a corporate role, u think shes gonna have them busting out?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

A pop for Big Show :/


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

WHY YOU SO MAD?!?!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Big Show vs HHH is the main feud of the WWE in 2013

Think about that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

HHH delivering the :buried to Show.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm liking Triple H's mic work here.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Big Show at some comedy club


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

A loser, multiple time World Champion yeah lol.Ultimate Warrior lawsuit right now, the money!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

for all you people wondering and asking questions.

Stephanie left the ring wondering how Big Show is on the big screen. So yeah.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Where is Show? In a back alley?

:drake1


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

HHH, what you mad for?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:wade Big Show went there


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Big Show appears to be backstage at Jerry Springer.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

This is the worst feud of the year.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

He's going to STU YOU!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't...:lmao
I can't :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Show what you talking about? I'd love to sleep with Stephanie.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Big Show is clearly a part of anonymous with his hacking skills


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Did he hack into a satellite?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Magic :mark:


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Gosh I really hate show. He's so outdated


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TripleH wit DAT REPUBLICAN PROMO

:vince6

"Looking for the hand out!"

:HHH2

Big Show doing his worst Bully Ray impersonation I guess.

:bully


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH YOU WHORE WOMAN, YOU.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

umad :HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How did Big Show get a WWE production team to broadcast him anyway?


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Gangsta background wall for the Show. Street thug gimmick is go.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha what the hell? A guy gets fired but keeps getting in to the building and in the ring and now he somehow gets himself a live satellite link.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> Where is Show? In a back alley?
> 
> :drake1


The street corner aint gonna work itself.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Man fromerly known as the Big Show. :lmao


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

This crowds cheers/boos are so weak.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Yea show just leave the sex jokes to Punk...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DerpCena said:


> Big Show at some comedy club


:lol:lol:lol :lmao:lmao:lmao :hayley3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Show da Gawd showing why's one of the greatest super heavyweights EVAR. :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

He has been silenced!


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Loving this, big show is killing it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bryan's next to get buried


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If he got a satellite feed, why can't he show up and knock you out again Hunter?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ahh the fuckery...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dean ambrose vs daniel bryan yes yes yes

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is so corny


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Daniel Bryan looks like a bottle of Pepto Bismol.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:yes has entered the building


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

O look, its smiley mc smile son.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

YES TIME, I FEEL NAUGHTY!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan is getting so lame.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Why is he just skipping around the ring like AJ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan waking that crowd up.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ambrose looks different


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan trolling :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I think Show has actually managed to get me somewhat interested in him with that promo.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

His pop sounded like them piped in Smackdown cheers


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Kinda drunk but confused
He... is fired but is live via satalite?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Dean Ambrose first thing on the show???? Yes please thank you and give me more.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What the fuck is Bryan doing?

This is the goofiest motherfucker.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

this crowd is already tired of doing the "YES" chants, this is going to be one long Raw


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs a member of the Shield?.. No.. Surely not


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Daniel Bryan still coming out like a fucking six-year old even after Big Show getting pissed off and pissing off Steph/HHH, did Bryan accomplish something that I missed that requires celebrating?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

D.Bryan trolling like a pro.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

SJFC said:


> Bryan is getting so lame.


Tbh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Laserblast said:


> Why is he just skipping around the ring like AJ?


Well they were together for a bit, guess he picked up some pointers on how to get over... :lmao


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Did he hack into a satellite?


the real life version of the game watch dogs


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SubZero3:16 said:


> The street corner aint gonna work itself.


Show's feeding his family one trick at a time


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H/Steph have some rats in production


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Daniel Borying.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Why is it so easy for people to hack the WWE studios?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

lukewarm Bryan pop :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol at people not realizing Bryan is trolling.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Dbry is simples.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT opening segment.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Bryan looks like a fucking tard galloping around the ring doing that yes shit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

lots of D-Bryan hate tonight.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

We are liveeeeee boys


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Decent start to Raw, hopefully it doesn't turn into filler following this match.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> :lol at people not realizing Bryan is trolling.


How is skipping down to the ring with a goofy ass smile "trolling"?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I see D-Bry took a page out of Jericho's playbook with that trolling.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

The IWC has officially turned on Bryan ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DatKidMog said:


> We are liveeeeee boys


Well that's rather late.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I love this was feud was originally Triple H vs Daniel Bryan but some how it turned into Big Show vs. Triple H


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

The crowd reactions are so weak, but they were doing the yes thing with their arms. Kinda sounds like the audio receivers are in bad places for picking up the crowd


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Bryan is getting so lame.


it's so sad smh


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> The IWC has officially turned on Bryan ladies and gentlemen.


Was a matter of time


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

these 2 should just wrestle all 3 hours


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

So, are we ever gonna get a show without Bryan taking on a SHIELD member?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Big Show is getting better on mic through age , and Bryan is over like no other atm


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Who the heck are these mouthbreathers booing Dean?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

So they didn't go with that dude from yesterday's Shield theme remix then, surprising.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> The IWC has officially turned on Bryan ladies and gentlemen.


Was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ambrose vs Bryan to start off Raw, that's PPV worthy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah I think the mics for the crowd are awfully positioned


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Crowd sure is lively tonight :troll


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

HouseofPunk said:


> Was a matter of time


His gimmick is getting old.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bryan vs Shield Member? Glad to see RAW is starting off with some fresh, never-before-seen tv.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> How is skipping down to the ring with a goofy ass smile "trolling"?


Did you really not catch Triple H announce Ambrose, but Bryan came out instead?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Huge "Daniel Bryan" chants to further disprove that dumb logic about only the "yes" chants being over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw with dat reference to The Onion and Julian Assange. :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I knew Dean would get a post commercial jobber entrance


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> I love this was feud was originally Triple H vs Daniel Bryan but some how it turned into Big Show vs. Triple H


Um, no. It was Bryan vs. Orton and it's still Bryan vs. Orton.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jbl: maybe he is working with anonymous...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Hammertron said:


> these 2 should just wrestle all 3 hours


Lol no :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

JBL talking about Anon haha awesome


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

They terk his jerb.
Why is Bryan facing the Shield AGAIN fpalm


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it wrong I'm marking for a The Onion reference?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ambrose with a little earring :lol


----------



## bigpike89 (Sep 11, 2013)

Show telling Steph to shut up will be the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

ho ho inc said:


> Ambrose vs Bryan to start off Raw, that's PPV worthy.


Yeah, PPV opener worthy.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> The IWC has officially turned on Bryan ladies and gentlemen.


Of course they have. Don't they do it with everyone?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ho ho inc said:


> Ambrose vs Bryan to start off Raw, that's PPV worthy.


the crowd tonight isn't ppv worthy though


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

y2j4lyf said:


> They terk his jerb.
> Why is Bryan facing the Shield AGAIN fpalm


Because they're Hunter's goons.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice of the commentators questioning how show got on the titantron


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ambrose tapped


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Did you really not catch Triple H announce Ambrose, but Bryan came out instead?


What a rebel, he switched entrance spots with his opponent :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat Dean Ambrose :yum:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

No way in or out of the cell :lawler :aries2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Explaining the rules of HIAC fpalm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So they're still carrying on with this whole 'Big Show is broke' thing


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes JBL! Teach the kids about Julian Assange and Anonymous. I take back every bad thing I ever said about you


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Are they trying to make Bryan character annoying or entertaining?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> The IWC has officially turned on Bryan ladies and gentlemen.


It goes to my theory that the IWC secretly will only accept John Cena as their guy :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> What a rebel, he switched entrance spots with his opponent :lmao


Who said he was a "rebel?" I said he was "trolling." Huge difference between a troll and a rebel. I hope you realize that fact. fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Crowd already pretty silent.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Taker vs Mankind has been 15 years already? Damn time flys.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Crowd already pretty silent.


Are we watching the same show?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Those twenty people chanting Daniel Bryan.

Looks like he's going to have to do YES soon in order to get some crowd support again.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Crowd already pretty silent.


They're just saving their energy for John Cena next week :cena3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Crowd already pretty silent.


yeah, this is going to be one long night


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Man, you guys are right, the IWC has turned on Bryan. BAH GAWD.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Are we watching the same show?


I'd like to ask you that.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I hate cold , damn.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bryan is boring atm because it's just been face a different Shield member every week, repeat. With a match against Orton once a month.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OUCH! Cole just burned JBL! lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolBotchamaniaFuel


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Crowd already pretty silent.


With the 'golden' boy Daniel wrestling. Starting to get stale real quick


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Commentary fucking sucks, even JBL is coming off kind of dry ATM.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wonder wut they meant to do, bryan sposed to get on deans shoulders?


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone think Cole has the easiest job in the WWE? All the times he messes up and goes off topic...yet nothing happens with him. Seems like an easy job.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cole throwing that subtle shade at JBL :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm calling it now. Tonight we'll see Orton vs Miz again


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

9 mins per adbreak this week, WWE are really stepping up the ad whoring.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

DAT botch :bryan3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Interesting botch


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Taker vs Mankind has been 15 years already? Damn time flys.


Who says this is the best Hell In A Cell ever? # big spots and as few finishers, that's all that match really was. 

Had one of the best moments in WWE history tho.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Looked like they were trying to do a Tilt-A-Whirl

Bryan covered it up well.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope the real americans don't job to Los Matadores tonight


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

'PUSH ZIGGLER' sign.


----------



## bigpike89 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jerry : "Theyve done everything in there power to stop Daniel Bryan being WWE champion".

Aside from give him monthly title shots at every PPV


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat Dean Ambrose :yum:


Dirty Dean


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ChristianMB1 said:


> Commentary fucking sucks, even JBL is coming off kind of dry ATM.


You say "even JBL" like he's been quality up until this week.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Daniel Botchying,


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ChristianMB1 said:


> Commentary fucking sucks, even JBL is coming off kind of dry ATM.


he's been dry ever since he came back, but it really showed ever since he's been doing Raw commentary each week since WM29, it was better when JBL was just doing SD and ppvs


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ChristianMB1 said:


> Commentary fucking sucks, even JBL is coming off kind of dry ATM.


JBL has been coming off kind of dry for weeks now. Just as bad as Jerry, if not, even worst


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I missed a botch.  Stupid stream.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Old_John said:


> 'PUSH ZIGGLER' sign.


Yeah, let's not.



bigpike89 said:


> Jerry : "Theyve done everything in there power to stop Daniel Bryan being WWE champion".
> 
> Aside from give him monthly title shots at every PPV


:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ambrose and Bryan botch hard = crickets

Miz botches = volcano of hate erupts

:StephenA2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> I'm calling it now. Tonight we'll see Orton vs Miz again


God I hope not. Think it'll be Miz vs. one of the Wyatt Clan.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> yeah, this is going to be one long night


You seem hell bent on making people believe the crowd is silent, are you even watching the show? Crowd is into it.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ambrose and Bryan have chemistry with each other and it shows


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bryan opening the show, so he'll most likely close the show. Some run-in clusterfuck with Orton, Bryan, Rhodes Family, and Shield to happen at the end. Calling it.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

As long as the Rhodes brothers don't get stripped off the titles tonight then we're golden.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Just turn Bryan heel, please.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Dean did the gun shot on the app!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I remember there used to be a time when the Raw thread moved so quickly that it was impossible to read every single page.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I missed the botch, what happened?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I think DB is a amazing wrestler but im starting to slowly dislike him the way I started disliking cena back in 2007 i hope DB can prove me wrong


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

DoradaFan said:


> Just turn Bryan heel, please.


Turn your most over face heel. Why?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> Ambrose and Bryan botch hard = crickets
> 
> Miz botches = volcano of hate erupts
> 
> :StephenA2


They covered it up really well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> You seem hell bent on making people believe the crowd is silent, are you even watching the show? Crowd is into it.


His user name is sensesfail. Obviously his sense of hearing is failing.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Bryan is boring atm because it's just been face a different Shield member every week, repeat. With a match against Orton once a month.


Orton then a notch below is the Shield then the further notch down you're at Fandango/Sandow midcard loser heels, then the further notch below is 3MB jobbers. WWE could really use a guy like Sheamus back as a heel.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Some kewl stuff during the App break there. I like this Ambrose..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Ambrose and Bryan botch hard = crickets
> 
> Miz botches = volcano of hate erupts
> 
> :StephenA2



Didn't see it


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> I missed the botch, what happened?


Bryan tried hitting a corkscrew 360 piledriver but slipped on the ropes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> Ambrose and Bryan botch hard = crickets
> 
> Miz botches = volcano of hate erupts
> 
> :StephenA2


thats because the miz is always bitching, the miz botches as much as sin cara gets an injury in each match
DB rarely ever botches


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> I think DB is a amazing wrestler but im starting to slowly dislike him the way I started disliking cena back in 2007 i hope DB can prove me wrong


Tbh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Will be marking for the Rhodes Brothers later today. Best thing going right now, IMO.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i dont give alot of shit depending on how bad the botch looked, small things are bound to happen,


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Everything seems so slow and dull tonight, including this thread. Usually you can't refresh without two or three pages going by in a matter of minutes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Daniel Bryan chants, but only the yes chants or over or something


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Talking about whether Daniel Bryan is ugly or not. Come on, announcers. :kobe


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lawler please shut up!!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pop for a surfboard.

ONLY THE YES CHANTS ARE OVER.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> I missed the botch, what happened?


It looked like Bryan thought he was supposed to take a tilt-o-whirl bb and Ambrose thought he was supposed to back body drop Bryan and it ended up looking like Bryan was trying to mount his shoulders


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Lawler says "Oh" like that again, I might have to turn the TV off out of fear. 

Sounds like he's cumming his pants.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Eye poke infront of the ref = not getting dq'd. :ti


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

One day we might see Ambrose vs Bryan with a World Title on the line mark my words.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is flexible


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now thats a submission move


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Lawler climaxing there. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's so creepy.....


......I would.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dean with those heel tactics


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> You seem hell bent on making people believe the crowd is silent, are you even watching the show? Crowd is into it.


their YES chants when D-Bryan came out seems to differ


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

TripleG said:


> If Lawler says "Oh" like that again, I might have to turn the TV off out of fear.
> 
> Sounds like he's cumming his pants.


lmao, i swear i thought i was hearing things, it was ridiculous


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Not the first time Ambrose has given a thumb to the eye of a bearded man.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lol Way to oversell a fucking thumb to the eye, Bryan.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Eye poke infront of the ref = not getting dq'd. :ti


Nobody in the history of wrestling has ever been DQed for an eye poke.


----------



## kendalag (Jan 13, 2005)

The ref trying to act like there was really space underneath Bryan's shoulders during that 10 second pinned 'Surfboard' was ridiculous.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm feeling insecure tonight. Bryan sucks. Plus he works for a PG company. What a clown. 

Can't wait for Fandango later


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

But they do JBL


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Same ref from the Jets/Patriots game doing whats best for business for WWE tonight...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dat Butterfly Suplex :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> *thats because the miz is always bitching*, the miz botches as much as sin cara gets an injury in each match
> DB rarely ever botches


no he doesn't. He only botches the figure 4 *sometimes*. Either way, a botch is a botch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I bet you're on the payroll of the authority" 

Yeah, that stupid comment deserved a thrashing from JBL, lol. JBL might as well have said "Well duh, dumbass"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JBL tries too hard to be an asshole it seems. It's not good heel commentary. It's "shut the fuck up" Lawler type commentary.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

It's like watching Brian Pillman again when I watch Dean Ambrose Wrestle


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lol Way to oversell a fucking thumb to the eye, Bryan.


Get someone to shoot poke you in the eye and see how it feels


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> I'm feeling insecure tonight. Bryan sucks. Plus he works for a PG company. What a clown.
> 
> Can't wait for Fandango later


Not everyone can be a 35 year old "rebel." Amirite? unk


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

For involving 2 of the most talented guys on the roster, this match is surprisingly weak.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm trying to come up with another credible heel to face Bryan other than Ambrose or Orton... can't come up with any.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bryan marks are sensitive. :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Some shitty midcard match coming up next.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> their YES chants when D-Bryan came out seems to differ


Just because he doesnt get Miami2012-like pops every week doesnt mean that the crowds are silent with the Yes chant. His entrance got a good response from the crowd, and now they are super into him during the match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone who doest think Ambrose can wrestle just needs to watch htis match


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bryan hulking up!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm trying to come up with another credible heel to face Bryan other than Ambrose or Orton... can't come up with any.


Rollins and Reigns :HHH2


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

good match is a good match


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I still don't get what's impressive about Dean Ambrose. He's not good in the ring.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

If you put Bryan v Ambrose as the first match, and it's a real slobberknocker, I have basically no reason to watch the rest of the show if it lags. Who planned this?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

.......I cannot with the facial expressions and body language.


Do what you want with me, Dean.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

iverson19 said:


> It's like watching Brian Pillman again when I watch Dean Ambrose Wrestle


Then I'm guessing you've never seen Pillman wrestle.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Man listen to how silent this crowd is >.>


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

great bumps there!


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> anyone who doest think Ambrose can wrestle just needs to watch htis match


Watching it.

Not impressed.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Rollins and Reigns :HHH2


Singles competitiors not named Shield.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> anyone who doest think Ambrose can wrestle just needs to watch htis match


Definitely and his match with Ziggler on main event


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Damn I fell asleep & I just woke up, what happened?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that drop kick should hurt byran more


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan with dat :hbk1 kip-up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match there! Bryan is great.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

THat was a quick tap out haha, Zack Ryder lasts longer in the cross armbreaker than that!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

now those are some loud YES chants


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

pretty good match. Crowd got more into it as it progressed.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> .......I cannot with the facial expressions and body language.
> 
> 
> Do what you want with me, Dean.


:ti @ the chick catching an electric chair drop


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match, shocked a bit the Shield didn't come out.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Air Goat
Flying Goat
A WWE champion that's a farm animal

:jordan


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


I haven't seen bumping like that since the Ziggler/Rollins match!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Rollins and Reigns :HHH2


I said it eariler in the thread, heel Sheamus, one of the few guys who hasn't been a victim of lame WWE 50-50 booking


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Nothing else tonight will top that match. Strong going into the PPV


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

The way Ambrose's leg bent was just wow!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> I still don't get what's impressive about Dean Ambrose. He's not good in the ring.


Please explain this position?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Not everyone can be a 35 year old "rebel." Amirite? unk



Stop being so sensitive


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well that was good match..... so tune back in at 10.30?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is dead :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They really need to stop jobbing Shield the fuck out, especially Ambrose.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

last 2 min of that match was awesome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The house was torn down. The man is over as fuck.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Great match to kick off the show :yes


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this is so boring


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Why yo tap so fast?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

And for those of you saying the crowd is dead, are your ears fucked up or are you watching it from a shitty tv? The crowd is far from dead.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

CM GOAT. :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> I still don't get what's impressive about Dean Ambrose. He's not good in the ring.


He's solid, if unspectacular int he ring. More of a brawler, like post neck injury Austin. But his biggest asset is his mic ability, and we haven't seen that yet in WWE. The Shield stuff when he talked was pretty paint by numbers basic stuff. Get him out of the Shield and have his teeth is a good feud and he's a maestro.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd is into it, WWE just has crowd audio turned down, imo


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punk up next to continue with this crappy feud. Hoping it ends at HIAC.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Good match to start off Raw, Bryan you better bring that title home!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder how they are gonna progress Big E's face turn tonight.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Alo0oy said:


> Damn I fell asleep & I just woke up, what happened?


Daniel Bryan beat a shield member and said yes a lot.

No i'm not talking about last week.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

good match, ppv quality


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The fuck are they putting Punk and Bryan in the first hour for? Punk will lose viewers here for sure.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

AJ's PunkyBoo up next! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....Should've just used his shank...

Oh god. Punk will talk about not wanting to talk for 10 minutes because he wants to fight...but will talk some more.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Props to Ambrose for tapping out immediately and gripping his left arm after the tapout to further sell the damage of AmDrag's kicks. Rarely see logical selling like that anymore in the WWE or TNA.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Meh match, and now the Punk/Heyman feud. Yup, this is gonna be a loooong Raw. Thank the good Lord for video games


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

GOAT time.



> Oh god. Punk will talk about not wanting to talk for 10 minutes because he wants to fight...but will talk some more.


He could do that and still surpass that snorefest we just watched.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RenegadexParagon said:


> Watching it.
> 
> Not impressed.


Then go watch his matches in NXT with Seth Rollins, If those dont impress you nothing will and you are being too hard on him.

Ambrose is one of the best workers in the company


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

What a great vid from the Bellas.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

The BEST in the World and CM Punk segment next :heyman2 :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk in the middle of the first hour. That's actually sad.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And that will be the best match were gonna see tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


Can't tell if that's dancing, dry-humping or assault.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> What a great vid from the Bellas.


Brie :yum:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Daniel Bryan beat a shield member and said yes a lot.
> 
> No i'm not talking about last week.


:lmao


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Please explain this position?


His moves aren't impressive, his expressions are silly and no sell the match and he's sloppy. He's just not a good wrestler.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk's up next? Guess we know which hour will be the lowest once the ratings come out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arcade said:


> I wonder how they are gonna progress Big E's face turn tonight.


Put him in a match against Axel where if he wins he gets a title shot at the PPV


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I do not want to hear CM Punk say "I want to fight", it is by far his worst line


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Can't tell if that's dancing, dry-humping or assault.


All the above :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> ....Should've just used his shank...
> 
> Oh god. Punk will talk about not wanting to talk for 10 minutes because he wants to fight...but will talk some more.


Then he will tell Heyman he's going to hit him for 5 more minutes, walk over to him and hold him by his jacket smiling until Ryback finally jumps him


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I do not want to hear CM Punk say "I want to fight", it is by far his worst line


Nah. Any line droning on about "RESPECT" is by far his worst line.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love the Verizon commercial with the Star Wars family...

but that kid in the X-Wing should be dressed as R2-Dt coming out of the top of the X-Wing. By being dressed as the pilot, he just looks like he can't fit inside the thing. 

And yes, I am nitpicking a commercial. No, the costume in a commercial!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Can't tell if that's dancing, dry-humping or assault.


Well, it's called daggering :side: It's a little bit of all three combined into one...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

punk!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Punky!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CM PUNK :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

There is going to be no reason to watch after the first hour with Punk and DB already appearing.

The contract signing is going to be lame anyways.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

lol @ that lukewarm CM Punk pop :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK IN MY EYES!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Punk just came out of the Divas lockerroom.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

This song never gets old.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> His moves aren't impressive, his expressions are silly and *no sell the match *and he's sloppy. He's just not a good wrestler.


I can see why you're in the red.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I still miss Punk's old music. Nothing against Cult of Personality, i just preferred This Fire Burns


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dafuq? why are the crowd dead?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh shit Cm Punk is going to talk.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Time to go and eat some fruits.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't see how the product could go from so good after Summerslam to so bad in a matter of just over a month...

























:vince2 :troll


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

CM Borink


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Punk isnt over his entrance music is.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Punk looks more homeless as each week passes us by.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

So whats the main event tonight, :austin2 return?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Fear the hoodie!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> Dafuq? why are the crowd dead?


because WWE at the moment is dead.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> Punk just came out of the Divas lockerroom.


He just came in AJs hurt locker


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah yes, the good old Hell in a Hell match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Dafuq? why are the crowd dead?


Crowd isn't dead, the WWE audio is not so good tonight


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Old_John said:


> lol @ that lukewarm CM Punk pop :lol


Didn't seem lukewarm to me....


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> CM Borink


Miz fan


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hopefully Brad Maddox is the ref for this match


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He just came in AJs hurt locker


:lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks pretty bad w/o his merchandise shirt IMO.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well Ryback did already save him once


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Promo on the stage. Obvious attack from behind is obvious.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

He might get attacked from behind since he's up on the ramp


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

PunkyBoo wearing a hoodie to hide dem hickies.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

This guy's f*****G aj lee, lol.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

SJFC said:


> Daniel Bryan beat a shield member and said yes a lot.
> 
> No i'm not talking about last week.


:lmao :lmao

So no promo? they just opened the show with that match?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this feud is getting boring.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

richyque said:


> This guy's f*****G aj lee, lol.


he's doing her from behind while AJ is on her hands and knees playing Pokemon at the same time :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fuck putting Ryback to sleep. Put this feud to sleep...permanently


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wiggling around? Corner him? Is this WWE or OZ?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk wants to claim Heyman's soul, he doesn't want three count lol.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Miz fan


I don't like Miz at all, I just loved that pic.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Punk's lost a step promo-wise. He's very meh these days, in my opinion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> So no promo? they just opened the show with that match?


It was a HHH and Big show promo to start off the show


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm surprised they aren't just calling it Heck in a Ceck by now..


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Wiggling around? Corner him? Is this WWE or OZ?


If Punk is smart, he'll put shards of glass into Ryback's food.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> Punk's lost a step promo-wise. He's very meh these days, in my opinion.


Tbh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GOAT promo.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What a dead promo that was.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> So no promo? they just opened the show with that match?


it was a very good match btw


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

CM Punk is a GOD. :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Shite promo Punk. shouldn't have ripped up that company written one this week.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH is back on my TV


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey The Showstopper


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Did vickie's rack shrink?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> His moves aren't impressive, his expressions are silly and no sell the match and he's sloppy. He's just not a good wrestler.


I agree with you. Looks/talks/moves like a goof, too. Reminds me of that goofball Miz in terms of facial expressions. That's right, I said it. The Miz.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: HBK


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shawn sounds like a jilted lover.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

in before someone calls that CM Punk promo the greatest promo of all time


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:hbk2


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

That was pretty lame and I love punk unk3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> Punk's lost a step promo-wise. He's very meh these days, in my opinion.


Who can blame him when his last few feuds have been MEH.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk kept it short and sweet (Thank Gawd). Trying to beat it up right quick before AJ's match

HBK :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There's no security. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HouseofPunk said:


> I'm surprised they aren't just calling it Heck in a Ceck by now..


"Hell in a Cell, Rage in a Cage, Paynus in Uranus." - The Great One


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Punk must have hit the GTS on the crowd because they were dozing during his promo.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HELLO MAMA


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dat HHH & HBK hug


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What a dead promo that was.





SJFC said:


> Shite promo Punk. shouldn't have ripped up that company written one this week.





Alo0oy said:


> CM Punk is a GOD. :mark:


:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was actually a great promo from Punk. Short, but great.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:hbk2


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder what will go down when Shawn Michaels doesn't do what's best for business hmm.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HBSHIZZLE :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

We're not a wheat grass company, Shawn. 

:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why are they constantly putting HBK over still


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wow, what a forced segue-way with the "Daniel Bryan WWE champion" line...jesus fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol what a promo.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ouch. :lmao right in the heart. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shawn is channeling Jim Carrey...and its weird.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I smell HBK vs HHH down the road


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

bahaha i love Shawn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So HBK has downs?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

HBK is trolling Steph and Hunter.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

HBK is a breath of fresh air on RAW


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I feel like I'm watch Walker Texas Ranger.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Monday Night Joke.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh Jesus. fpalm


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Is it me or are they keeping the promos short and sweet?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Please God no.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bryan, Punk AND HBK in the first hour. This is already shaping up to be a great RAW.

Edit: nevermind, Santino and Khali just ruined it


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Mother of God....


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:kobe8 Khali


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Santino ugh


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

HBK is awesome.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Honky Tonk Man lost weight


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Now for the "Sports Entertainment" segment of the evening...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The fuck is this


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

What in the fuck?

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:HHH2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God this shit is so ridiculous


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

............The actual fuck did this show turn into...................


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Look at Khali. I have never been more embarrassed to watch this show.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lmao at the commentator's reactions


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I really can't stand Khali and Horsnwoggle.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

End this shit, quickly.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Santino is fantastic.


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Dear God no, just no.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

well hbk vs helmsley wm 30 is a shoe in.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

In before Hornswoggle twerking the Great Khali


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

oh fucking lmao noooooooooooo


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

When WWE start doing stupid stuff like this, they are in trouble


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

And the shitfest starts :no:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Shawn Michaels playing around backstage, get the Cameras lol.Elvis Santino what lol


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

..................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WTF is The Great Khali wearing?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Can these three jobbers f off fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

........channel surfing time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE....just stop with these three stooges please


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL HBK 

Not even Steph can ruin an HBK segment


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Big Khali, Hornswoggle and Santino?? Fanfic time!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh wow this is some shit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Monday Night Football kicks off at the EXACT same time this shitstorm walks down the ring. 

Are they FUCKING TRYING TO TANK the last remnants of stock I own in this fucking joke company?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I just seen Hornswoggle on Wrestling Eating. Thankfully not in character.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Real Americans are totally jobbing to this. Watch.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck everything.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Da fuck?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I mean, c'mon now. No greater proof that 3 hrs is absolute basura than what's in the ring right now


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> he's doing her from behind while AJ is on her hands and knees playing Pokemon at the same time :lmao


it will be something like this:

Punk: AHHHHHHHH April Jeanette!

AJ Lee: AHHHHHHH Metapod, use Harden!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dang Jobbers insulting one of the GOATS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did the WWE rehire Vince Russo?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Have Khali face Hornswoggle in a I quit Hell in a cell barb wire match. Then I will watch.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

World's Best said:


> I agree with you. Looks/talks/moves like a goof, too. Reminds me of that goofball Miz in terms of facial expressions. That's right, I said it. The Miz.


That's what I meameant when I called his antics "silly" and no selling of the match.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Real Americans will probably be distracted by Los Matadores allowing Santino/Khali to pick up the win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk and Bryan marks unite, this product fucking blows. Look at this shit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did the WWE rehire Vince Russo?


I dont think Russo would come up with something this terrible?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Just show the Rhodes feud already so i can skip the rest of this shit.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

HBK is GOAT, that segment alone brought 400000 + viewers. Dat HBK effect


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

and this is why RAW can't get over a 3.0 rating


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Santino and Khali dressed as...

fpalm


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

3MB on the App!!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

How cute WWE you got em dressed like little Elvis(es).


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I really want to play NBA 2K14 now...


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did the WWE rehire Vince Russo?


Not unless he is writing for both them AND TNA right now.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

LMFAO AT KHALI


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

This basura is better then the sh!t we had to put up with yesterday!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So is anybody sports entertained? :vince


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

3MB :/


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Real Americans are totally jobbing to this. Watch.


Thank goodness you're wrong


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep piss break time


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is the first Raw I've watched this month, and I'm already ready to watch MNF, with a terrible game on.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Six jobbers in the ring at one time. WHO WINS?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, we aren't getting Los Matidores Vs. 3MB this week??? 

Oh wait, this is just a singles match. The other two will face Los Matidores later.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Make it stop. Please.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Is Santino's attire even Bob Backlund authorized?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

God, Cole JBL and Lawler are laughing way too hard about the lame elvis attires


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> So is anybody sports entertained? :vince


Yes, yes I am :HHH2


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Heath Slater is so over.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

PacoAwesome said:


> I really want to play NBA 2K14 now...


I can't wait to play 2k14 on the ps4, current gen is just rehashed from 2k13.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

At least 3MB isnt facing the Matadors


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Vintage 3MB! :cole3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The leader of the J.O.B. Squad 2.0 vs. The leader of The Oddities 2.0? Fuck this noise.

brb poppin' molly


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

uhhhh not Sandouchebag


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Heath Slater looks terrible..


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Just got home from class and tuned in. Time to watch MNF.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm waiting for a battle royal to happen where Drew just pulls a Gail Kim.

This is pitiful.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gonna go play some GTA V.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Honky Tonk Man needs to come down and wipe this garbage out.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince7 <<<<< his face right now


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Slater is hilarious. Dude should be on TV more..


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Who actually thinks of this backsstage?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

At least put on a wrestling match you useless fucks. fpalm


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

this is fucking awful


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Thank goodness you're wrong


Seriously. But they should have saved Elvis vs 3MB for Mania.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Has Slater always had those tattoos?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His ginger titties are...wow....


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Flying Grounded Elvises?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why is this on raw?


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

I would rather watch a monkey eat his own shit then this.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wheres Brock Lesnar when you need him


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Did Cole just say this is entertainment? This is awful.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow..


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fuck off cole this is not entertaining


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

If Slater win, i will fucking eat my own foot.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

If i hear one more shitty pun...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They've lost the crowd 

Oh, this is a mistake actually, because with Santino Marella not looking like himself, you lose the build to the cobra


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Slater is actually good at his job. Gotta like the guy.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I feel like 2 years old watching this.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I think I have eye cancer.



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :vince7 <<<<< his face right now


Fuck no, you kidding? This is his idea of quality humor.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Who actually thinks of this backsstage?


rvd whilst high


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If i hear one more shitty pun...


You might as well smash your tv now.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Hopefully Hornswoggle and Khali go all out with this and meet the same fate the next time they go for a shite.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Why is this on raw?


why couldn't they replace Santino's Raw airtime for Zack Ryder instead?


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

this match is better then BFG last night


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is it over? Please tell me it is. Or do I have to slather my eyes with more protective layering from this visual gonorrhea?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This shit is boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RVD has the right idea. Sit at home, get high, and probably laughing at this shit.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The only men that can do a Elvis impression is Edge and Christian dammit!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I always swore that The Cobra was just Vince McMahon saying "I can do whatever the fuck I want and get away with it".


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Vacant can put on a better match than these clowns.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"You know uh, only two people know Kung Fu. There's uh, the Chinese, uh, and Elvis" - Jack White as Elvis in Walk Hard


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Seriously, do people in Memphis appreciate Elvis being referenced this much?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

the poke of death


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

GOAT match, MOTY.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

had a legit chuckle for "Elvis Cobra"


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> I feel like 2 years old watching this.


that's the age group of the majority of the WWE Universe is


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You see how people cheer for this shit? This is why it continues.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus Christ. THey should of offered us the chance to text $10 to the Breast Cancer in return to end this shit early.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is louder for this than Punk promo.:lmao:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

....so...:vince2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Will a sniper get his ass?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't care what you say.

THAT WAS FUCKING FUN!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is beyond awkward.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Gotta love when they drag this crap on.....just end it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao

Fucking hell.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sit down you clown


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This is why I don't watch wrestling with other people in the room.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm done... like this company...... I cannot with this god forsaken company.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Mempfoos lol.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I actually liked that. The finish was good and tbf the song puns on commentary were great. The aftermath's a bit shit though


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay it got pretty funny thanks to the music


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The amount of anger this simple comedy segment has produced.. I just can't..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lost for words


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That segment gave me cancer.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Elvis Sandouchebag, plz just jump off a bridge


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Fuck no one gives a shit about this poll.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

I was waiting for Santino to cobra Lawler ontop of the table and turn heel.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

vince:vinceAre you not sports entertained?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Rock vs. Austin :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

It gets worse :fpalm


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Amber B said:


> You see how people cheer for this shit? This is why it continues.


There is a demographic that is entertained by it

There is stuff on the show for both you and them

Why is this a problem?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dafuk ?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Uh what?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT TAKER/PUNK!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't want to see video game clips.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck this.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

is khali genuinely retarded??


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Calm down King. You might fall and break something.:side:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Austin/Rock got beat by Taker Punk that much?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So, WWE, this is what I get for watching for 21 years of my life? REALLY?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Was that poll really necessary?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

CM GOAT wins it. :lmao

That's proof the votes aren't rigged.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

With all the shite jokes and puns the commentators come out with and they don't even say "king cobra"?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah right.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

punk vs taker was terrible..... why remind me!!!!!!!


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Hang on Punk didn't break the table.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't recall Punk having a high top fade, though.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Wwe 2k14 looks the same as the last one.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

pretty sure that was wwe 13


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Really recreate a match that just happened.. I hate people sometimes..


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I totally remember Punk wearing the blue and orange trunks for that match...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Jesus Christ. THey should of offered us the chance to text $10 to the Breast Cancer in return to end this shit early.


i would've gladly paid that


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Legit poll seems legit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

lmao memfoooos


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Orton vs Ziggler is next


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, that happened.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is borderline worse than the New Generation era. At least back then, it WAS 1995! This is 2013. With the amount of other options of entertainment you have out there, this should not be WWE in 2013. And this is exactly why the Attitude Era is looked upon nicely. This is what the product was like from 1993-1996.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Why do they insist on pissing people off


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is sad.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Seriously? Should've been Dibiase/Savage imo. Get why Rock/Austin didn't win seeing as it was the WMXV match.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

So keen for 2k14!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton looking for his next rape victim. Eva Marie is next rton2


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

FUCK these 12 year old fans who 1) don't know who Elvis is, and 2) voted for Punk/Undertaker..? You just fucking saw Punk/Undertaker at WM last year why vote to simulate that in a video game? retarded ass children.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HBK vs Hall should had won


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Err, Orton, Bryan, Punk and HHH all in the first hour...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

That was cringe worthy.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WWE kissing Punk's ass,


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> pretty sure that was wwe 13


they used the WM29 arena (which isn't in WWE 13), you can tell because the barricade had WM:NJ/NY on it


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Emmerdale is more edgy than WWE, yeah, Emmerdale.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Hold up, that was multiple matches in one, Punk's attire was different in various shots, lazy bastards.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Snapdragon said:


> There is a demographic that is entertained by it
> 
> There is stuff on the show for both you and them
> 
> Why is this a problem?


that other demographic is Vince Mcmahon right


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> HBK vs Hall should had won


it probably did


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at the butthurt over a poll result. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Snapdragon said:


> There is a demographic that is entertained by it
> 
> There is stuff on the show for both you and them
> 
> Why is this a problem?


Shit is shit, whether it's for 5 year olds or 60 year olds. Toy Story is for kids too, but it's also good enough for adults to sit through.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> that other demographic is Vince Mcmahon right


Seems like it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I cant believe I came off GTA V Online for this crap. WHY O WHY?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> that other demographic is Vince Mcmahon right


:lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

How angry you guys are getting over one comedy segment that didn't even last that long = almost hilarious.

What's funnier though, is that I just watched a HHH-Cole interview recap on the App. Yes, a recap on the app. #Inception


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Shit is shit, whether it's for 5 year olds or 60 year olds. Toy Story is for kids too, but it's also good enough for adults to sit through.


There are Adults that think Toy Story sucks and is a kids movie and there are adults that enjoy Santino so your point is moot


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I cant believe I came off GTA V Online for this crap. WHY O WHY?


at least you won't have any problems logging back online now


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

When will poeple understand those poll results are never legit


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I've learnt from these polls that kids are morons. I'm a massive Punk fan, but WM29 had nothing on Austin v Rock


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Who cares who won the bloody poll they showed 20 seconds of footage...... If you care that much buy the game and play the match yourself.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

After tonight, I'm not gonna complain about recaps, since I was asleep the first half hour.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like that they are actually making this a story where they are trying to figure out how Big Show hacked into the show rather than just accepting that he can and just expecting us to buy it.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> Who cares who won the bloody poll they showed 20 seconds of footage...... If you care that much buy the game and play the match yourself.


This


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I love Big Show's little laugh there :lmao.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh, and Taker/Punk WM29>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rock/Austin WM15.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If HHH and Steph were so against the big show being on WWE TV because he is fired why are they letting the WWE replay it

stupid WWE lack of logic


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

A poll just to see twenty seconds of footage...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Let's be fair being bedside with Stephanie McMahon do you need anything else?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, Dolph's on TV!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Ziggler :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's just a god damn poll for gameplay video. Lighten up.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

God why did I buy Survivor Series tickets...:argh:


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

That pop for Ziggler.....


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

channel changer.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Another fresh, exciting, never before seen match up next.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Dolph Ziggler- "I'm here to lose my push! I'm here to lose my push! Come ooooooon!"


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Holy shit Ziggler is actually on RAW


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:lmao Anyone notice that a section on the upper deck has been darkened?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

that Orton pop! :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler showing how to get buried :hhh2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat al dente Ramen.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

can anyone explain why Big Show is being used in this role as opposed to Bryan, who's feud with Orton has been pushed to the back burner? what are they doing.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

When was the last time Orton was booed?


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

He's here to job the world


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler and Orton outpopped Punk.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Orton vs Ziggler 
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Snapdragon said:


> There are Adults that think Toy Story sucks and is a kids movie and there are adults that enjoy Santino so your point is moot


The point that good stuff can cross over demos and appeal to everyone so why not put that on instead of garbage like that segment?


And at least it isn't Miz Orton is facing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The King is terrible at promoting WWE2k14 he is supposed to be saying Preorder the game and get the ultimate warrior


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Does Orton not have a legit tron or something? I'm just noticing that he just has the RKO logo.


----------



## ToXXiN (Jun 30, 2012)

El Capitano said:


> Holy shit Ziggler is actually on RAW
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Too bad he's going to job. |:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

No. Screw off Orton, you can beat whomever whose name isn't Ziggler or Rhodes.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

orton being boring is for the long haul too


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

so has ziggler become just a glorified zack ryder now, does he win matches anymore? he's obviously going to lose clean to orton


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I like that they are actually making this a story where they are trying to figure out how Big Show hacked into the show rather than just accepting that he can and just expecting us to buy it.


I want to know why the "Live Via Satellite" graphic was on screen if he was unexpected. :show


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ziggler vs Orton, hell yeah!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I think Austin/Rock at WM 15 is remembered more fondly than what it was. There are several reasons for that including nostlagia, significance and the fact that the two would tear the house down 2 years later but their first mania encounter wasn't anything to write home abou.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Hope Orton beats him in 2 min.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It hurts to see Big Show of all people playing the role that Bryan should be while he's still goofing around and wrestling in the same matches each week. I mean maybe they'll build up to him snapping eventually... but I'm not holding my breathe.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

ho ho inc said:


> Let's be fair being bedside with Stephanie McMahon do you need anything else?


Yep, Gatorade and Percocet. 'Cuz you're gonna be dehydrated and sore as hell by time it's over.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The hell they were doing in the corner? :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"Let's Go Ziggler" "Let's Go Orton" chants :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

It brings tears to my ears to see how my beloved WWE has fallen


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> :lmao Anyone notice that a section on the upper deck has been darkened?


Its probably tapered off because they didnt sell out

its always funny seeing SD taking pics when half the area is tapered off so they just shoot from one side of the arena to make it look full


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Let's Go Ziggler, Let's Go Orton? Da fuck with these chants?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Little Naitch :mark::mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Acknowledging the chants for the heel. What world is this?

"He's got the leading man good looks." Really, Jerry? :kobe


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

"He's almost as good looking as he thinks he is." - :lawler


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Why is Jerry Lawler talking about Orton's looks? :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

ToXXiN said:


> Too bad he's going to job. |:


I'm just glad he on tv which is sad to say


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd waking up from that Punk induced promo coma.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What's up with Orton's plain black attire?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

holy shit, this thread sucks away any optimism I have for this show being good. Why is there so much negativity?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Did I just hear a guitar ?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Guys, Show is working w/ the NSA. That's how he got on the Jumbotron!
Either that or he hired Anonymous to help him out :lol :show


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Is Ziggler still be punished for complaining about Cena?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Why is Jerry Lawler talking about Orton's looks? :lmao


is someone going to "open up" as well like Darren Young?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> What's up with Orton's plain black attire?


Just another attire color.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jerry Lawler is trending.

K, moving on


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Ziggler looking good.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Memphis is white hot for Ziggler, I love it!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love how these obvious who the winner will be matches never indicate what happens if the obvious loser wins. They never mention that he could be next in line for a title shot..not a damn thing.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

just bring out hbk already


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Pretty sure Lawler's trending because of his weird tangent on Orton's good looks


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> holy shit, this thread sucks away any optimism I have for this show being good. Why is there so much negativity?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Just another attire color.


Just a bit weird, normally it's black with another colour, never seen plain black (without the RKO) thing.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Orton doing a rest hold?! How original


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Man Lawler has a crush on Orton. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Why is Jerry Lawler talking about Orton's looks? :lmao


"Face" of the WWE..
come on now. gotta get those obtuse references in to what your only kind of talking about


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Orton doing a rest hold?! How original


Well, he is a heel


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

WWE feeding Lawler lines about Orton's looks being important.. so is WWE acknowledging you have to take steroids to truly be booked as a credible face of the company? cause we're talking about a guy who has been on and off steroids most of his adult life to attain that physique.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

orton is the face of the military, not entertainment


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

No Jerry, if you were to design a WWE wrestler from the ground up, he'd look like Dave Batista


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

If Ziggler did the "heart-stopper" in Jerry's home-town.......


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> orton is the face of the military, not entertainment


What a horrible face of the military then.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wonky-ass exploder suplex rite thurr. Taz disapproves.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ouch.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cole for Orton, make up your fucking mind what you want to be face or heel.Heels don't earn title wins often lol without cheating of some kind.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Botch!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ziggler needs a new dye job.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton's creepy ass grin is the last thing a girl sees before she passes out from the Roofie he gave her.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The fuck Orton. Go ahead and break his neck.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> orton is the face of the military, not entertainment


and that's why he couldn't film the Marine 3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He isn't mocking. He just doesn't give a fuck if people still cheer for him when he's supposed to be the heel.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

OUTTA NOWHERE DAT RKO!!!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Ziggler lost clean?????!!!!!! :angle2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"With authority!" = VINTAGE Cole. :cole3


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

That was a short match.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

These fans are fucking stupid, they don't know who Elvis is, they voted for a match we just saw in a poll because they aren't old school fans, and Orton is still getting cheered despite acting like a heel and insulting fans.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> That was a short match.


felt like 39034 hours


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Very good match


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that RKO was picture perfect and came out of nowhere


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> orton is the face of the military, not entertainment


Wasnt he discharged from the military?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Ragdolphed


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Orton mocking the fans!"

But they're cheering him. :kobe


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

THAT ORTON POP AT THE END!!! :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ziggler sold that RKO beautifully


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ziggler continues to job. :no:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Why would HHH and Steph want a guy who's failed the wellness policy twice and has had multiple problems as the face of the company?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Only 2 hours to go guys.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

So if Orton wins, Bryan gets another title shot the following month though lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Anti-Cena rage incoming! :cena4


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh look, more Cena cock shoved down our throats. Open wide.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't..... CARE!!!!! fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY PROMO :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

From WWE Creative twitter
_"He can just hit that Diamond Cutter from anywhere." - Tony Schiavone, sitting alone in his living room. Drunk_


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cuck Fena.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WTF is this? Diarrhea of perseverance?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3


:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

More Cena perseverance propaganda! Feed me moar!!!


Markmarkmarkmark


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm sorry but I don't think anyone has missed Cena. Not even the casual fans.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat 2 month diary.
Dat arduous comeback.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How does Ziggler get his roots dyed black like that?*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I can feel the anger within you all.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Where's Christian's concussion rehab video? Want to see him going into the kitchen for a piss.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Can we see the deleted scenes from John's "Diary of Perservereness" where he's injecting steroids and HGH to recover from a 6+ month injury in 2 months?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Diary of Perseverance :ti


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

true hero


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena looks like a fucking old man.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Thats an amazing person right there


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Sensesfail said:


> and that's why he couldn't film the Marine 3


they need to make a marine 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 in succession, and he needs to film all of them. once he's done, he can start filming 11.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

#EvenStronger


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I love me some Alt-Tab when that damn dirty ape Cena appears upon my screen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena video, time to change the channel. Same Ol' shit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Why would HHH and Steph want a guy who's failed the wellness policy twice and has had multiple problems as the face of the company?


Both probably juice
Just listen to Stephs ****** voice for proof


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

This Diary of Perseverance is awesome.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> Can we see the deleted scenes from John's "Diary of Perservereness" where he's injecting steroids and HGH to recover from a 6+ month injury in 2 months?


:lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

at least Cena is going after the World title (to make that title credible again) and staying away from the WWE title


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dear Diary


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

IT WAS TWO MONTHS!

TWO! MONTHS!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

:wyatt 4-5 months? He's been lying to you, man!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd love it if ADR won. Love it.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Guys he's coming back better and stronkker than anyone ever thought possible!!!1112


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

With these peculiar injuries and quick comebacks....my side eye on that big booty ho is strong.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Didntlistenlol


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I like Cena now. I guess I just need a break from him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Could they at least feed some one like Kofi or Truth to Orton.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Both probably juice
> Just listen to Stephs ****** voice for proof


you're 100% right. HHH is a no-brainer, but if you notice Steph released those workout pics where she's really ripped now and gained a lot of muscle mass, and her voice got deeper within the last year, almost a certainty that the whole McMahon family is on HGH for its fitness & anti-aging benefits. Disgusting.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Gotta love the pro-Cena propaganda they seem to enjoy forcing on everyone.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Annihilus said:


> Can we see the deleted scenes from John's "Diary of Perservereness" where he's injecting steroids and HGH to recover from a 6+ month injury in 2 months?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Poor Ziggler.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SJFC said:


> Where's Christian's concussion rehab video? Want to see him going into the kitchen for a piss.


:lmao

Next up-Sin Cara touts an injury update and re-injures his finger pressing send.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


> Didntlistenlol


Can'treadlol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Oh look, more Cena cock shoved down our throats. Open wide.


Don't worry. It's not necessary to open _that _wide. They'll still be plenty of empty space.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder what might Shawn Michaels say, he owes Orton a superkick badly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sensesfail said:


> at least Cena is going after the World title (to make that title credible again) and staying away from the WWE title


And if somehow he wins and Sandow doesn't cash in due to ADR attacking Cena the moment Cena loses the title it loses credibility again. It's a secondary title, nothing more or less.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Divas action next. Bellas vs Aj and Tamina. Praying for a Bella win so AJ's odds of retaining stay high for HiaC..


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I despise Cena so much.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

That "inspirational" music in the background of Cena's comeback vid is a bit much.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think it's surprising anyone that Nikki's voice is getting deeper.*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't worry. It's not necessary to open _that _wide. They'll still be plenty of empty space.


Nikki sighed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Could they at least feed some one like Kofi or Truth to Orton.


somebody black?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


>


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Muuuuuuuute lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

SJFC said:


> Where's Christian's concussion rehab video? Want to see him going into the kitchen for a piss.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AJ Lee :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Where's Christian's concussion rehab video? Want to see him going into the kitchen for a piss.


:lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay, some AJ:mark::cheer


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Hopefully John's Diary of perseverance will give birth to a Sheamus return diary. Hell, Sin Cara's diary could be an on-going YouTube show :vince


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Aj Boring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *I don't think it's surprising anyone that Nikki's voice is getting deeper.*


well if she is giving cena oral all those steriods he is taking must be going into her system
she calls its the Cena Protein shake


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's Lei'd Tapa and Gail Kim AJ and Tamina


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't decide if this will be a piss break or not.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

InB4 jokes about AJ screwing Punk.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Tamina can get the dizzle :kobe4


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJs jean shorts are amazing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dem tits


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


>


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

And the Bellas still get no reaction. Gosh I hate them


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Nikki can finally wrestle again?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The best in the world AJ Lee in the ring right now shhh people.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Uh oh, divas match.

brb copious amounts of blow



kokepepsi said:


> Both probably juice
> Just listen to Stephs ****** voice for proof


Would still bang due to dat MILFiness.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 CM Punk/Lita comments.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki has an amazing boob job, god damn. 

:cena5


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Decent match between Orton and Ziggler. Left after the Bryan/Ambrose match and came back just in time for the match!

AJ... Bella Twins... so much skip-worthy stuff.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

if you're gonna do the chyna, u gotta get on the juice at least


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

I love AJ. She can wrestle and has good taste in anime.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why the fuck is Tamina wearing the outfit she wore to the arena? like wtf rofl


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This match again?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Im so sick of the bellas


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Did the Bellas get boob jobs? They look bigger. Not complaining though :cena2


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

AJ's ass!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Alright everyone needs to feel sympathy towards Brie so WWE can know that we "care" about her


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

I see they are wearing their 2K14 attires.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

uh oh, Nikki is favoring that right leg again, i guess that leg isn't fully healed


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF? was that a bulldog? :lmao fuck the Bellas.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> InB4 jokes about AJ screwing Punk.


:lol


Snapdragon said:


> AJ's ass!


You haven't even seen it, yet. :lol


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i wonder if tamina is on punk's to hit list?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:cena5 :bryan unk2

Oh, and whatever poor bastard is dating Tamina.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Why the fuck is Tamina wearing the outfit she wore to the arena? like wtf rofl


She's imitating Cena.

Rise above wardrobes.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Did the Bellas get boob jobs? They look bigger. Not complaining though :cena2


One did, one didn't :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ziggler with dat #1 trend!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Leg Problem is now code for boob job?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Send the Bellas back to NXT lol.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

I actually like Nikki Bellas in ring work. I know she isn't very good but it feels "real" somehow idk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My goodness, have they changed Tamina's name to Butch?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tamina displaying her lady SHIELD outfit.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

DAT RACK ON AJ LEE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Every single time I see Tamina, I always think of the time she came out to no reaction and when the camera zoomed into the crowd, they were busy looking at their cellular devices.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Jimmy Snuka "easy going" King? Tell that to that hooker...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Snuka was so mild mannered that he killed his girlfriend in a coke rage.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

DON MURACO


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Alright everyone needs to feel sympathy towards Brie so WWE can know that we "care" about her


#cut4brie


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

A nice guy who killed someone.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Another botch, that knee didn't hit her.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....Who cares if he might have murdered his girlfriend. :lawler


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> if you're gonna do the chyna, u gotta get on the juice at least


you don't want "1 Night in Chyna"?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome, just get home from work and I get to see the Bellas in action.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Leg Problem is now code for boob job?


She got the boob job before the twins returned. The leg injury is legit


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I doubt the family of Jimmy Snuka's ex wife would call him a nice guy!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

If you want to run down Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka as not being a good guy, JBL, there's something much more obvious to bring up


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Why the fuck is Tamina wearing the outfit she wore to the arena? like wtf rofl


Lady Mick Foley.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol at the Bella on the apron begging for a reaction.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

"Jimmy Snuka is one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet" :lawler

Tell that to that girl he killed..

:jordan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here come the 5,000 creepy AJ posts.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

richyque said:


> DAT RACK ON AJ LEE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


:kobe

Are you sure you meant to type AJ?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti @ that failed "Nikki" chant


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

What are the odds that AJ botches again?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

God AJ's body is awesome and looks especially good in those jean shorts


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Brie Bella attempting to try to get the crowd hyped. :lmao

C'MON NIKKI!!!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Leg Problem is now code for boob job?



Are you serious?

She had her boob job when they left WWE

She had her leg injury a few months ago


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

richyque said:


> DAT RACK ON AJ LEE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:











Am I missing something here?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brie. Shut up.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lmao at brie trying to start a nikki chant


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Snuka was so mild mannered that he killed his girlfriend in a coke rage.


yeah its funny they say what a nice guy snunka is after that crap yet the wwe wrote Beniot out of the record books


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> #cut4brie


RISE ABOVE BLOOD


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Snuka was so mild mannered that he killed his girlfriend in a coke rage.


:jordan3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Them Bella voices fucking hell


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

so AJ is with Punk now.. is Punk trying to become the new generation's Lawler who keeps trading up for a younger bitch every few years? Punk is gonna have to start lurking around high school gyms for his next girlfriend.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:ti *Brie :ti*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone seeing WWE for the first time would probably think these 4 girls are fighting over a bag of meth.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brie on fire!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> "Jimmy Snuka is one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet" :lawler
> 
> Tell that to that girl he killed..
> 
> :jordan


How have I never heard this...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dat Divas hot tag. :lmao :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lawler making fun of AJ's tat again. Lawler just fuck off.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

very nice counter into the half crab by Brie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

richyque said:


> DAT RACK ON AJ LEE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Where?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

why does brie do the hardy points as her taunt?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brie Bryan on a winning streak


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Super Brie.. Get fucked AJ fans.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Break my heart with that dancing AJ, if Brie somehow wins at HITC, she won't carry it like AJ has to be honest.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Babyface Brie is so ridiculous.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

X factor,thank fuck thats over.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, crowd actually kind of got into this match


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

PUNT KICK TO THE SKULL!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

FUCK THIS!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

X-FACTOR!

Dat X-Pac!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

raging time


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Nikki: Reverse

AJ: My bad

Anyone else hear that?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Knee to the face just like Bryan does


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

That black thong on Brie 

So much sexyness in that ring between AJ and the Bellas.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Botch after botch after botch after botch. WTF. fpalm


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Nikki to turn at her sister at HIAC. Costing her the victory.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

See Vince they do "care" about Brie


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL Sack o Aj


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

lol Brie engaged to D-Bryan, now all of a sudden the bellas are face with no explanation at all


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

173 dislikes


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> :kobe
> 
> Are you sure you meant to type AJ?


this is not good enough for ya?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sloppy ass single leg crap


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, this makes me pretty sure AJ's gonna retain at Hell in a Cell but I still don't like how AJ can't beat Brie clean.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> Nikki: Reverse
> 
> AJ: My bad
> 
> Anyone else hear that?


i heard reverse didnt hear my bad


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Brie has no business winning... she just doesn't have the talent. No one has made her look good yet...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> God AJ's body is awesome and looks especially good in those jean shorts


Her ass would look nicer with different shorts imo.

Jean shorts <<<


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Say what you want, but Brie is getting better in the ring.


----------



## ToXXiN (Jun 30, 2012)

AJ is definitely retaining after that match. I'd like to see a Brie vs Nikki feud.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I may loathe the Bella twins, but it gives me great pleasure to watch AJ Lee job out.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah its funny they say what a nice guy snunka is after that crap yet the wwe wrote Beniot out of the record books


It's complete bullshit.

Say, whatever happened to the reinvestigation of the Snuka murder anyways? They said they were reopening it and we haven't heard a word. Surely WWE (more so Vince) would be in deep shit if Jimmy got caught.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Brie gets two wins over AJ Lee, but looks like a scrub at HITC, mark my words people.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brie went all Super-Brie there


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah, the classic and epic "My Destiny" ADR


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Sensesfail said:


> you don't want "1 Night in Chyna"?


well if she offered, i'd take it.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

I really want to like Brie but there's just nothing likeable about her character right now.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Except Uso's were already the Number One Contender's. :kobe8


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Wtf? The Shield should have a match anyway with the Rhodes since they are former champs?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> well if she offered, i'd take it.


Too bad you wont be in Chyna... Chyna will be in you.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Wait...What happened to the rematch clause?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good lord, shouldn't both those teams already have title shots coming?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> i heard reverse didnt hear my bad


AJ said something after Brie said reverse


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rollins and Reigns in a match :mark: . I thought the Uso's were already #1 contenders :ti


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

usos probably winning the belts


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Usos about to be trolled out of being the tag champs for the umpteenth time. They truly have my sympy. :'(


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

But the Uso's were already the number one contenders? And The Shield are entitled to a rematch?

I fucking hate that WWE thinks we're that stupid that we're just capable of forgetting these things.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Umm what? The Shield should have been automatically granted a rematch. What's this #1 contenders match bs?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wait. wait. wait.

The Usos who never got their shot have to win ...to get their shot


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sensesfail said:


> this is not good enough for ya?


Boys are so naive. :lol


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

that whole match looked sloppy..... oh wait, no that's just my cum sliding down the tv


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Buckley said:


> Too bad you wont be in Chyna... Chyna will be in you.


good one!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DoradaFan said:


> Wtf? The Shield should have a match anyway with the Rhodes since they are former champs?


WWE: Fuck logic!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Poor Usos about to be trolled out of being the tag champs for the umpteenth time. They truly have my sympy. :'(


It'll probably end in a double DQ leading to a three-way at the ppv.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Nikki: Reverse
> 
> AJ: My bad
> 
> Anyone else hear that?


I didn't.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

squeelbitch said:


> that whole match looked sloppy..... oh wait, no that's just my cum sliding down the tv


:kobe


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Rollins and Reigns in a match :mark: . I thought the Uso's were already #1 contenders :ti


What are you talking about? :vince2


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Chyna, great country, lousy wrestler" - Jim Cornette :cornette


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

pretty saw how terrrilbe this raw is and its the raw right before hiac


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

didn't the usos hint on twitter that they're gonna win? that would make me think they won't, but i'm still saying they will.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> well if she offered, i'd take it.


I saw it, I swear Chyna had a dick. :lmao

You do not want to be alone with her. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Shield in a #1 Contender match against the #1 Contenders despite having an automatic rematch.
:vince


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

brie stepped up her game.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd be less anti-bella if 

1) They would stop shouting every SINGLE time they got hit
2) They'd stop screaming "come on nikki/brie" at ringside every 3-5 seconds
3) They stopped doing the Loser L after winning. I can't take ANY face seriously that taunts like a heel. Details people, details!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Rollins and Reigns in a match :mark: . I thought the Uso's were already #1 contenders :ti


Rollins/Reigns have a rematch but the Usos are #1 contenders

Makes sense to decide it this way


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rollins/Reigns gonna win. :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

squeelbitch said:


> that whole match looked sloppy..... oh wait, no that's just my cum sliding down the tv


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'd get with Renee :yum: :yum:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ah, Renee. How I lover her so.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Assuming the Shield wins that tag match tonight, it's a shame for the Usos. They win a #1 contenders match, never get to actually compete for the belts afterward, and have to give it up as a way to explain why they won't contend for it at the HIAC PPV.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> WWE: Fuck logic!!!


its the same logic where Cena comes back from injury and gets a WHC title shot


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

This Bellas push is so damn bad.
Also, calling a DQ finish for the tag team match, that leads to a three way at HIAC.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Raw is so bad we're talking about Chyna's dick now. Goodness.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Renee Young :yum:


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> lol Brie engaged to D-Bryan, now all of a sudden the bellas are face with no explanation at all



The Bellas turned face before the engagement, lol. And it was because of feud with the non-TD cast Divas (mainly AJ.)


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The big guy :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone notice that Big E was over at SmackDown when he turned face? :mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

WWE need to get a better pop filter, my goodness could you hear Rene's p's and s's!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn, dat Renee.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I missed SD! last week and I see that Big E turned face?!?










Fucking stoked to see him become IC Champ now. <3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

CM Punk and Big E should form a tag team. Both have nailed AJ, so they've got something in common.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

They should put Renee on commentary.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-VAS!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Heyman. :lmao :lmao

This guy is a god on the mic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, Heyman just made me want to see an execution.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He sure nough said that :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul is the fucking BEST. :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Renee and her mutant feet... She should be taken behind a shed and put down.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> Raw is so bad we're talking about Chyna's dick now. Goodness.


Is that this week's off-topic conversation? Oh god


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did paul just make a CM Punk and his dating of Divas joke ha


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

squeelbitch said:


> that whole match looked sloppy..... oh wait, no that's just my cum sliding down the tv


i can't believe you just went there


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

This promo and Ryback's face :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


> Rollins/Reigns have a rematch but the Usos are #1 contenders
> 
> Makes sense to decide it this way


no it doesn't. The Usos should have been the ones to get the title shot, then there would be this fuckery


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is code for jizz.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Paul Heyman is RABID!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

:lol #heymancrazy!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

What is Heyman doing?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Lay off the cocaine Paul


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ryback/Axel no-selling Heyman's yelling. :lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

"fantasizing about divas" unk2


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

paul the goat


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Heyman is GOD!!!!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Heyman. :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Heyman had to throw in that line about the divas with Punk.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit-Heyman tripping his balls off on some seriously strong crystal meth.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Renee Young not feeling her like that, she wants the D from Breeze that's for sure.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess Paul have Brock in his mind about now. 

"Paul, say something stupid." :brock


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wat


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyman's GOATing, but Ryback :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

DEEEVAS
Heyman, stop talking to Backlund


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heyman is better than everyone, lol.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Heyman is GOLD.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :heyman


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Heyman is fucking awesome


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HAHAHA ROFL WTF Paul


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wtffff


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol They're trying not to laugh.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Paul fuckin' Heyman


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Paul Heyman truly is the Best in the World.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeez, I thought that Paul was going to pass out there for a min.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why do they even give Heyman a mic...he doesn't need one.*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is fucking gold.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao Axel smiling

:axel


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Pastor Heyman!!!! Catching the spirit.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Paul fucking Heyman being epic as always!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heyman is untouchable on the mic.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Mmmm, renae young is looking beautiful. Paul heyman has flipped out


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Axel desperate to laugh


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Heyman channelling his inner ultimate warrior.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

:flair3 Paul Heyman with that 1980s Ric Flair promo.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Amazing from Heyman. Ryback's face while Heyman was shouting :lol


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

PAUL HEYMAN G.O.A.TING THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Heyman with his Pillman impression, I felt that way earlier today.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Paul Heyman must be snorting that blue crystal meth only Walter White can cook


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Boobs. Vs. boobs match,


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did Heyman just call Axel a veteran?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Why are these three slow fuckers talking when Heyman's there? :kobe


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Heyman is god


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paul Heyman: Expert Brother Love.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ryback looks so tough... in that pink cutoff.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Langston: "Oh, I'm a face now!"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

haha Ryback looked genuinely mad at Heyman saying he controls him


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Big E and Ryback on-screen together :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

axel calling someone a rookie LOL


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Rookie" although I'm pretty sure Big E's been on the main roster longer than Curtis Axel.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Locker room
In the hall

Good idea


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Big E is going to win. Next match please..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big E! Getem' breh! :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Axel's basic short bus bitch ass...the hell?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Paul Fucking Heyman!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"Where are your manners?"... .one of the worst delivered lines I've heard in quite some time


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti those three on screen

:ti those three involved in a feud


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big E gon give Axel da shovel. :berried :hb


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Axel is such a fucking tool.

:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Big E is fucking terrible


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

note to WWE just fire Lawler and put Heyman on commentary


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol Axel

"u wanna fite me...? U wanna fite me....?"


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I want to see Renee in a ring attire.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Axel calling someone else a rookie...now that's funny.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No fucking about with Langston "You wanna match?!"

I like that.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That segment was fucking incredible.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How many times must you say 'WWE' in one sentence


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

My goodness, why does Big E seems like he's always out of breath.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Heyman had to throw in that line about the divas with Punk.


Wait, what? What did he say?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

They need to just admit there is no actual wellness policy if they're gonna allow guys like langston to exist on the roster, he's clearly sharing the same needles Cena is using to recover from 6+ month injury in 2 months.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

what a great promo


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Heyman GOAT promo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Even though he didn't really train him. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Big E VS Axel.

fpalm


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bryan in those pants!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOATS.

:hbk1 :bryan


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Inb4 everyone bums this video but rips the shit out of Cena vids.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

What I am is the best! :bryan


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Axel's basic short bus bitch ass...the hell?


He's the bottom bitch that doesn't realize that he's one. So sad...


----------



## christastrophe (Feb 20, 2013)

Axel? Calling someone a rookie?


----------



## ToXXiN (Jun 30, 2012)

WHERE ARE YOUR MANNERS?
-Ryback


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DB looks like a boy band member in that video


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> Wait, what? What did he say?


Basically instead of worrying about Diva puppet, he's worrying about Heyman.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ShaWWE said:


> Axel calling someone else a rookie...now that's funny.


Axel opening his mouth is funny (and tragic)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That was awesome :bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan needs to go back to his head being shaved. he can keep the beard but the hair is just awful


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Le Wyatt Fam is here, fam! :mark:


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Please tell me they brought Kane!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The Wyatts :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Our American Dragon awwhhh.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Wyatt Family :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wyatts!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh.

Shut up JBL. Damn.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn Bryan was GOAT at 19


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eurgh why must the talk during the entrance, imagine if they spoke during Undertakers like this


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Annihilus said:


> They need to just admit there is no actual wellness policy if they're gonna allow guys like langston to exist on the roster, he's clearly sharing the same needles Cena is using to recover from 6+ month injury in 2 months.


Very True-Swagger gets away with Marijuana DUI's, HGH is clearly being used but they tag Mysterio for using painkillers and Ricardo Rodriguez for fat burners.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Inb4 everyone bums this video but rips the shit out of Cena vids.


HBK and Bryan haven't been shoved down our throats for 8 years straight. Try again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt is walking again. :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

you cut the entrance wwe? :cuss:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And their entrance is already getting cut faster than I predicted.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

First they talk during the beginning of the Wyatt Entrance, then they cut to commercial. fpalm


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

No Rhodes tonight???


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Axel is stil intercontinental champ?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

honestly i'd rather it go to commercial then listen to JBL and Cole talk nonstop through the entrance


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan needs to go back to his head being shaved. he can keep the beard but the hair is just awful


agreed. short hair with goat beard


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

well he has been around a few years longer than big e, he just didn't do anything that mattered(i think he was tag champs with otunga though)


----------



## ToXXiN (Jun 30, 2012)

WWE did a good job cutting out their current best intro.


----------



## Kasko (Aug 28, 2013)

Essa Rios on RAW!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Axel's basic short bus bitch ass...the hell?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cutting the entrance better not be a regular fucking occurrence.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> No Rhodes tonight???


He'll be here. Be patient.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

:heyman6 

+










=


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Big E, Ryback and Heyman >>>>>> Curtis Axel, Ryback and Heyman


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That vignette was awesome. 

Made me feel good about Daniel Bryan making it and it was interesting to see that he has been using the same moves for a while now.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Enjoy this people, my Father Bray Wyatt is going to enjoy the violence, enjoy the pain, enjoy the sorrow of his family in the ring.You know some people say, you can tell a people's lives by looking at their eyes, what do the eyes of the Bray Wyatt say to you guys hmm?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> HBK and Bryan haven't been shoved down our throats for 8 years straight. Try again.



So?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Miz with that App entrance!!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

So tired of the Wyatts.

I'm actually glad they cut the entrance, retards will just talk through it anyway.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> Axel opening his mouth is funny (and tragic)



Yep. He should just let Heyman do the talking & keep his mouth closed.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Am I the only one that doesn't mark out every time they Wyatts come out?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

That Big E/Ryback stare down had me mark out a little.:mark::mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Soon their entrance will be an office chair, one matchbook and a flashlight.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> The Wyatt Family :mark:


..........


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> That vignette was awesome.
> 
> Made me feel good about Daniel Bryan making it and it was interesting to see that he has been using the same moves for a while now.


IF the WWE would go with the american dragon version Daniel Bryan could be way more interesting.

he is my favorite wrestler but the are just misbooking him with the jokish DB.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

good thing Kofi got a jobber entrance


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Where are the Real Americans?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Miz and Kofi :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Incoming botch figure 4.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The Awesome Air Boom Jamaica Inc.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Remember when Miz turned face because Kofi wasn't buying his sportsmanship or something along those lines?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> So?


So, why can't people like the HBK/Bryan video, but mocking the Cena one isn't okay? Faulty logic.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nolo King said:


> That vignette was awesome.
> 
> Made me feel good about Daniel Bryan making it and it was interesting to see that he has been using the same moves for a while now.


Same.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Miz and/or Kofi getting the upperhand on any of these guys is just the stupidest thing.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Have to agree with JBL there.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> ..........


you're not a fan of them?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

The burial of Miz continues...even on commentary:lmao:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why so many random non-storylined tag matches? Fuck me.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Miz TV canceled. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Miz + Kingston = Air Botch


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why must JBL always so 'so why don't you go say that to him' fuck you


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Edgehead41190 said:


> The burial of Miz continues...even on commentary:lmao:lmao


Considering JBL is on commentary, you shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Luke Harper :moyes1


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

always fun when jbl starts getting on the offensive


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So Bray Wyatt is not longer feuding with The Miz? Since he's jobbing to his Lackeys?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Harper with a gator roll? Impressive.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Somewhere in Cleveland Ohio Miz's dad is watching...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't mark out every time they Wyatts come out?


No. I don't watch anything they do, period.

And I wouldn't even blame them for it because they aren't doing a damn thing that feels "must see".


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> So Bray Wyatt is not longer feuding with The Miz? Since he's jobbing to his Lackeys?


He's injured


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> So Bray Wyatt is not longer feuding with The Miz? Since he's jobbing to his Lackeys?


He is, but he was hurt over the last 2 weeks or so, now he's medically cleared, hence why he's now walking again.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> So Bray Wyatt is not longer feuding with The Miz? Since he's jobbing to his Lackeys?


i'm pretty sure Miz is still feuding with Bray, he's not facing him so the match can be saved for possibly SS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> So, why can't people like the HBK/Bryan video, but mocking the Cena one isn't okay? Faulty logic.


yeah at least the DB one seems genuine while the Cena one is so pretenious.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao They're not even giving Miz credit for a kickout. Amazing.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Keep kicking their asses Rowan, Harper.Father Wyatt, don't forget to send flowers to the mothers of Kofi and Miz, for their lost.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

he can do much more


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His booty in that green jumpsuit though.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> Why so many random non-storylined tag matches? Fuck me.


But writing storylines is haaaaaaaaard...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kofi just got turned inside out


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

knocked him out!


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

dat clothesline


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It only got really good once Kofi got in.

Just goes to show you who's more entertaining.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

wwe should be pushing big e langston harder than they are at the moment, they've got the chance to have their first ever transgender champion


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kofi deserves better than they eating the pin to these hacks


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dat Clothesline from hell.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Harper's big boot and clothesline = legendary


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> But writing storylines is haaaaaaaaard...


yeah for Vince Russo


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

WWE - single handedly putting razor blade companies out of business.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

never noticed before but these wyatts are good at selling and overall in-ring skill... better than bray


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Harper's a BEAST.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kane.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wyatt Family swamp?

LOLOL Best line I've heard in months


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Somewhere in Cleveland Ohio Miz's dad is not giving a fuck.


Fixed.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Tobit said:


> Luke Harper :moyes1


I love it when JBL marks out when Harper uses his finisher. :moyes1


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

& the crowd give no fucks about this.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

2 hours away for Chris Jericho's tribute to Michael Jackson :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just kill Miz now.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Please put Miz out for a few weeks.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

lol I love how they're tying this guy up


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Edgehead41190 said:


> The burial of Miz continues...even on commentary:lmao:lmao


And long may it continue


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> never noticed before but these wyatts are good at selling and overall in-ring skill... better than bray


Said no one ever...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Get the pillow and blanket for Kofi, he's going to need it.Kofi/Miz you shall have you day of reckoning


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*sigh* Same repetitive commentary. We get it JBL, Cole, and Lawler, the Wyatts looks like Duck Dynasty and Bryan looks like a goat, and Heyman is a walrus. Do we really have to hear it 1,000,000,000 times?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for what'ing this nonsense, crowd


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sensesfail said:


> yeah for Vince Russo


I'd take a Russo clusterfuck over the nothingness of midcard storylines we have nowadays any day.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

i want to see Kane return already


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This exclusive ass cult of 3. The fuck man?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Another cryptic promo further validating my point that Bray Wyatt's character is possessed by Samael.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Of course, tedious beatdown and blah blah blah segment, and MNF has to be on commercials..


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

it hurts the Wyatt's credibility for Kofi to get so much offense in on two 6'5"+ dudes, he looked like a kid trying to beat up his dad. I do like them holding open Miz' eyes like hes strapped to the chair in Clockwork Orange, shame the product is PG or they could really go dark with the Wyatts.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Love them promos from Bray. Very unique.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

He's leading Miz to the gates to paradise, haha.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

That ladies and gentlemen is an example of Kofi Kingston saving a match because Miz killed the steam. The crowd just wasn't involved when he wasn't in the match. They were when Kofi entered the fray.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That was great. :mark:

Too bad the "WHAT?" chants kinda ruined it a bit. But that was awesome, especially the 2 guys stretching his face as he was tied up while Bray was talking. :datass


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The crowd was very into the match.





unk2


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Raw_was_War said:


> *sigh* Same repetitive commentary. We get it JBL, Cole, and Lawler, the Wyatts looks like Duck Dynasty and Bryan looks like a goat, and Heyman is a walrus. Do we really have to hear it 1,000,000,000 times?


I wish they talked about the match more, feels like 90% of the commentary is about things outside of the match.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Miz hell welcomes you, come to the dark side hahahaha.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Another cryptic promo further validating my point that Bray Wyatt's character is possessed by Samael.


Possessed, hmm? 

Call in the professionals.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> That ladies and gentlemen is an example of Kofi Kingston saving a match because Miz killed the steam. The crowd just wasn't involved when he wasn't in the match. They were when Kofi entered the fray.


:bosh you mean the *hot* tag?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope Wyatt turns Miz psycho and he joins them or this is pointless.

That or ends his career.


----------



## ToXXiN (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait for Kane to return to continue the storyline.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Too bad the "WHAT?" chants kinda ruined it a bit.


At least it wasn't "HUSKY HARRIS" though.....


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ho ho inc said:


> He's leading Miz to the gates to paradise, haha.


Hopefully a Future Endeavored Paradise.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Greatest theme of WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Another cryptic promo further validating my point that Bray Wyatt's character is possessed by Samael.


Or he's a brain-damaged hillbilly who smokes pot and suddenly thinks he's a philosopher.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

What's with all the jobber entrances?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Axel with dat jobber entrance.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Tobit said:


> At least it wasn't "HUSKY HARRIS" though.....


It's not as bad as that chant, but still annoying.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Day pop for Big E :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

#COKECLAP


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Big E Bra Size!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Big E needs better music


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Excited to see Big E work as a babyface in the ring


----------



## christastrophe (Feb 20, 2013)

Big E singles push comin' on up


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Crowd no-selling Big E's face turn.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BIG E!!!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Please WWE let Big E use the five count


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

The wyatts are boring. How much longer do we have to put up with curtis axel, awful.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Tonight, Heyman called him a 'rookie'". Is 'rookie' supposed to be an insult? 

Punk incoming.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Big D is here to penetrate the competition.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Where's Teddy Long. Time for a tag match.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

ho ho inc said:


> He's leading Miz to the gates to paradise, haha.


im sure miz see's the gates of paradise every time maryse opens her legs


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

speared the shit out of axel


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

To become a tag match?


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope they're teasing ryback vs langston feud. I would be interested in that..


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Big E needs better music


he needs a theme that fits for a face, if anything he can use one of Wade Barrett's many past themes :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What the hell is going on?:lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

well that wasn't gay or anything


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


That bulge.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This theme does not fit Big E's gimmick at all. They should give him Brakkus' theme.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

"Ain't sellin shit"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao How does Axel hit Big E but Big E stands while Axel falls?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Buckley said:


> That bulge.


:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

here comes teddy long

A TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HOLD ON A MINUTE PLAYAS


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 tag team match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Vicky! You're not Teddy Long!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

INB4 tag match


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Where's Tag Team Teddy?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

where's Maddox?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

tag team match playa


----------



## christastrophe (Feb 20, 2013)

VICKIE LOOOOOOONG


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Weird, Teddy Long looks different today


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Is Teddy Long pulling the strings backstage?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PUNK IN PINK!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

damn vicky is THICK


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cm Punk and Big E vs Axel and Ryback? I like this. I do.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stealing Teddy Long's job.


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Where's Teddy Long. Time for a tag match.


Teddy's had a bit of a makeover but good call.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Big E is a badass.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

This crowd fpalm

Langston's music fpalm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Did Ryback hit Big E in the eye? that looked like a nasty clothesline.

And its a shame that Vickie stole Teddy's job making tag team matches playa


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

They're prolonging this!?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Vickie = the new Teddy Long?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

restarted,? it never started

and did vicki take out her breast implants?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta make sure that Punk match is during halftime.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

She sure is no teddy long.. that just made me sad...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So stoked that Ryback and now Big E are getting renewed push. Really hoping that Langston beats Axel for the strap.



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Somewhere in Cleveland Ohio Miz's dad is watching...


And still not giving two fucks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> damn vicky is THICK


oh yes she is thick as hell


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That's my job, playa.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

whats up with all these tag matches aside from bryan and orton gauranteed wins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Big E to pin Axel ala Truth.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> restarted,? it never started
> 
> and did vicki take out her breast implants?


Yeah they're implanted into her gut.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Big E Langston gets a huge push, yet Ezekiel Jackson falls further down oblivion


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I like Big E's face-turn so far. :mark:

They didn't make him look like a pussy, he kept fighting the hell back. And I LOVED how he no-sold that kendo-stick.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

If Vickie tightened up her jowls she wouldn't be a bad looking woman. She has a great body for a woman her age.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> and did vicki take out her breast implants?


A more pressing question is what kind of sick fuck does cosmetic surgery on livestock?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> restarted,? it never started
> 
> and did vicki take out her breast implants?


She's never had them?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol Kevin Butler was awesome!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

big e go to get a ic title shot at hell in a cell ppv.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Not a shock with the tag team match, but Biggie E's stock is rising in WWE that's for sure.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hell yeah Big E that was pretty good.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Quit hatin on his GOAT music.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> If Vickie tightened up her jowls she wouldn't be a bad looking woman. She has a great body for a woman her age.


you should tap that


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> Big E Langston gets a huge push, yet Ezekiel Jackson falls further down oblivion


:ti Implying Zeke is worth a damn.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> :ti Implying Zeke is worth a damn.


But DUUUUDE... Zeke is a former IC champion!!!1!!!

unk2


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Big E's theme is fine. I dig it.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> Big E Langston gets a huge push, yet Ezekiel Jackson falls further down oblivion


Like it should be.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Beautiful technical action!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Why can't they show that stupid app on the corner of the screen during the commercials? LOL


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

That Big E belly-to-belly on Ryback on the app :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> :ti Implying Zeke is worth a damn.


well according to the WWE topps trading cards Zeke is one of the 10 best IC champions of all time LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Langston a face now?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Tobit said:


> That Big E belly-to-belly on Ryback on the app :mark::mark::mark::mark:


It looked awesome. :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> If Vickie tightened up her jowls she wouldn't be a bad looking woman. She has a great body for a woman her age.


That's not a great body, even for her age.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sensesfail said:


> Big E Langston gets a huge push, yet Ezekiel Jackson falls further down oblivion


Who is this Ezekiel Jackson you speak of?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This show has really fucking sucked.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Laserblast said:


> Big E's theme is fine. I dig it.


It's a generic heel theme. He needs a Bobbly Lashley type theme.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> well according to the WWE topps trading cards Zeke is one of the 10 best IC champions of all time LOL


:lol I remembered that as soon I as I posted.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Meanwhile...



> Ricardo Rodriguez ‏@RRWWE 38m
> So I hear there is this Performance Center down in Orlando.... I think I'm going to start going there and learn how to wrestle.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Who is this Ezekiel Jackson you speak of?


ask Wade Barrett


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Why can't they show that stupid app on the corner of the screen during the commercials? LOL


Commercialception? Come to think of it, how has WWE been getting away with promoting an application that is designed to distract viewers from the commercials?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Why is Langston a face now?


Because Paul Heyman called him a NXT rookie on SmackDown and he took offense to it and he attacked Axel along with Punk attacking Ryback, and now he's facing Axel for the IC title at HIAC this Sunday.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> But DUUUUDE... Zeke is a former IC champion!!!1!!!
> 
> unk2


Top ten greatest of all time :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They are stalling until halftime begins!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> well according to the WWE topps trading cards Zeke is one of the 10 best IC champions of all time LOL


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder with Ryback and Punk could we see either of them with a move from the top of the Cell, same could be said for Bryan vs Orton?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty funny how they've dropped the Truth/Axel feud. 

But he's been replaced by another black guy so it's okay.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Big Zeke should read these forums


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> ask Wade Barrett


He'll probably say "Who?", as well.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Why can't they show that stupid app on the corner of the screen during the commercials? LOL


Lol if you think the corporations would stand for anything drawing attention away from their precious commercials


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

"What about you and goat face?!" - :lawler

Um, what did you call Daniel Bryan when he was a heel?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Heyman is pretty good right now. The match is very boring, though.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

"Tag me Punk! I'll help you!" 

Heyman :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

JakeSnakeDDT ‏@JakeSnakeDDT 8h
@WWEBrayWyatt Love what you are doing. Reminds of someone else I know. Keep it up.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> He'll probably say "Who?", as well.


:lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

" Tag me Punk I'll Help you" :lmao :heyman is great


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God, we have a horrible Monday Night Football game and Raw has been dull as hell.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Top ten greatest of all time :banderas


DAT LEGACY. 

DAT Most memorable title reign EVER. CM Who?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, I love Heyman.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Big Show going rogue...via satellite!"

:lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Big E is so great in the ring.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Big E is a beast.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Pretty funny how they've dropped the Truth/Axel feud.
> 
> But he's been replaced by another black guy so it's okay.


black on black crime


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big E as a babyface is so good


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that should definitely get Big E his shot at the IC title at HIAC


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I need five!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah Langston. Your finisher still looks like you are giving yourself an Inverted DDT.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Big E doesn't look so rapey anymore.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

No 5 count? :cuss:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those titties.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Big E is fucking awesome


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Next IC Champ, bruhs. <3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Big E is fucking awesome.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey King, who are you to make fun of people, you look the Grinch dammit lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i like this PUNK AND LANGSTON hell yeah


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm proud of Big E.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Damn Big E's fast, makes a change from the usual powerhouse snail wrestlers.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Axel getting owned by Big E again. Love it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Big E to win IC title and be as awesome as he was in NXT plz.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice reaction for Big E


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

next IC champ!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big E's titties are bigger then Punk's head.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's impressive how fast Big E moves for a dude his size.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Always liked E, but he is doing really well recently.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So I saw Axle/Big E starting, went to take a shit...came back to Punk and Ryback in the ring. I am disappoint.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Derek said:


> Big E to win IC title and be as awesome as he was in NXT plz.


he was a former NXT Champion


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....You should not be in the crowd.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Paul running is great.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Big E is over.

It will be nice to see him get some time on the microphone.

I love his happy ending maneuver too!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

a fan about to get punched!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The crowd were chanting feed me more. :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL Punk forcing his own POP.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Woah! Punk is not hitting the fans for being so grabby.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner in the crowd LOVES CM Punk.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

WTF is this?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

THE TRUTH... SHALL SET YOU FREE! :vince5


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now they got R-Truth chillin & shillin'!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

R Truth WWE shopzone pitch man lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't knock any of the crowd out now when they grope you Punk.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And just think, he did the opposite when he was heel.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Truth :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what is happening


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Whats up!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

R-Truth trying to get us to buy some merchandise :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Where the heck is little Jimmy


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> DAT LEGACY.
> 
> DAT Most memorable title reign EVER. CM Who?


Curtis Axel wished he was more like Ezekiel Jackson


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

PLEASE bring back crazy R-Truth


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WTF is this


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

R Truth is scaring me.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey R-Truth can talk


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

R Truth should be on QVC


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ahh-Troof ripping off Cryme Tyme's / every hood rat's gimmick = :lol


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

A John cena skateboard... What. The. Fuck?!


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Holy shit loud infomercial gimmick for truth!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

R-Truth is the WWE Homeboy Shopping Network.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this crazy mothafucker right here.... lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Austin 3:16 shirt is still moving 15 years later.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol This fucker right here.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Poor R-Truth.........smh


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LMAO! :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's fucking good! :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

And people complained over Tensai?

Just... ugh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

truth is such gold
why dont they use him more


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not sure how to feel about this/


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Unreal.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO R TRUTH WWE SALESMAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:heyman flubbering and blubbering through the crowd.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If Truth does that every week.. actually that was kinda cool.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

R-Truth is handling the merchandise table? Looks like he finally found a way to sell t-shirts.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

This will cheer everyone up  



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hmilnkQONA


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i like his HSN gimmick alot more than his wrestling gimmick lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone got the MNF score?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth is hilarious.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why the F did they turn Truth face? He was amazing as a heel.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Did Punk know the black geezer or something?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

R-Truth with the Bryan beard, rock it with pride my friend that's whats up.


----------



## christastrophe (Feb 20, 2013)

Truth killin' it at the merch table. Dude's got charisma


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

R-Truth now officially has the best gimmick in WWE. Hands DOWN.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That should legit be his gimmick. :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Usedto is a roosta from brustah!

Oh how i miss crazy Heel Truth...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Why the F did they turn Truth face? * He was amazing as a heel.*


that's why.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Crazy Heyman >>> Crazy Truth


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so applies to Truth just now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty sad that is what passes as entertaining these days.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Unreal.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Are WWE's merch sales at the arenas down or something :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> truth is such gold
> why dont they use him more


hes on the HIAC poster, i think i know why, hes gold! lmao! :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Why the F did they turn Truth face? He was amazing as a heel.


Truth: Don't you "What?" me!

:lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"And if ya want any of that great shit i been snortin' meet me out back in ten!"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Not sure if I should have lol'd or facepalmed that one.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

y2j4lyf said:


> Where the heck is little Jimmy


Isn't he Vacant's son?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Anyone got the MNF score?


Google it, dickhead.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

I kinda want to buy a shirt now...lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Anyone got the MNF score?


10-7 New York at half time


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

christastrophe said:


> Truth killin' it at the merch table. Dude's got charisma


Yeah. Sucks that they turned him face and it ruined all his momentum. He was great as a heel.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> 10-7 New York at half time


Cheers.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The lack of Los Matadores and more importantly El Torito is most disturbing.....


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

congrats @BigELangston in 1 week uve become a major player
if u love something, set it free
BRB off to my dungeon to untie someone


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> R Truth is scaring me.


No need to be scurred.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That's as close as R-Truth is going to get to a WWE Championship is by selling one.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO Im still cracking up. I hope that ends up on youtube Imma watch it 10 times hahahaha.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why has Truth turned into Aunt Jemima?*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Tons of Funk on Raw again?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WE JUST SAW THIS LAST WEEK GOD MOTHER FUCKING DAMN IT

AND WHAT'S WITH THEIR STUPID ASS ENTRANCE


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dafuq is this?

EDIT: I take that back, they're being fed to The Real Americans.

EDIT 2: I take that back again, they're feeding The Real Americans to Los Metadores.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

giant swing time!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Apparently we need more senseless jobbers. Only reason to justify Tons of Stupid Fucks being here.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Did you see Naomi? Damn she looking mighty fine tonight


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Motherfucking tag matches... Tag matches everywhere.

Did Teddy Long book this show? Jesus Christ...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What's with all the tag matches tonight? Is Teddy Long back?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

REAL AMERICANS!!!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

PG show.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why do they throw their flags and pick them back up?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat ass on cameron! Naomi is just sloppy like kim Kardashian.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they just going to throw Cesaro against Fat people every week just so he can do the Big Swing?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

yay more tag matches.

hope rhodes family interferes in shields match.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

For some reason I enjoyed that R Truth thing. :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

We the people want to see a swing of the Cameron and Naomi please.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao charging the ring and throwing flags. Best part of the show so far.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice to see that Main Event is being built back up again. Now I'm looking forward to Wednesday night.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The bull is cutting a promo.

THE BULL IS CUTTING A PROMO.

Yeah.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Are they just going to throw Cesaro against Fat people every week just so he can do the Big Swing?


YUP.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Zeb Colter is awesome. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I speak Mexican :cole3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cesaro to swing Tensai plz


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rhodes Brothers better be on. No Rhodes Bros and Real Americans+Tons of Funk+Khali and Santino are on would be a disgrace.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

These commentators always mark out for Los Matadores like no one else. :argh:

And in before the distraction.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

richyque said:


> Dat ass on cameron! *Naomi is just sloppy like kim Kardashian.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> The bull is cutting a promo.
> 
> THE BULL IS CUTTING A PROMO.
> 
> Yeah.


Greatest mouthpiece in pro wrestling... EVER


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

How much gel does it take to get Zeb's beard like that, jealous.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Another fucking tag match?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So much filler... I wish they would just go back to 2 hours. Only waiting for the contract signing now.

Meanwhile, I'll stick with this atm


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


>


i miss that R-Truth


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Zeb :lmao:lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Zeb Colter. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Zeb is going in


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

We! The People! >>> The Real Americans.

I love their entrance, how Colter's points to the ring and they run. :lol


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Eddie Murphy? Truth for Holy Man 2.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Zeb is owning all of these morons on commentary


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Torito has Stockholm syndrome? I love Zeb!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

If Antonio Cesaro gives a big swing to Sweet T and Brodus at the same time, I will purchase every item of Antonio merchandise!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

"JoseA and JoseB" :lmao :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat blood.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Zeb speaking the truth
Why are anti illegal gimmicks always heel when its the truth


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

cesaro already tried to swing tensai but dropped him after 4-5 rotations


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

King please shut up.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

CESARO SWING :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 6m
> congrats @BigELangston in 1 week uve become a major player
> if u love something, set it free
> BRB off to my dungeon to untie someone


Poor Dolph


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tubs of goo suck


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Zeb going hard lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cesaro vs. Mark Henry. Book it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Now that that's over.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that sure was something.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

We The People!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL Swagger just runs in and applies the weakest looking ankle lock. He's like the retarded step brother in that tag team.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Rey to return.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Brodus looking like he chilling through the Cesaro swing. That was brilliant :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So is shoving each other their gimmick now? they're showing their love for each other that way?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well the Real Americans have officially won me over


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

If Cesaro swings Torito, is that considered animal cruelty lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Indiana Colter da Gawd. WE...THE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Zeb is into S&M?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Holy shit Zeb :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy shit a slave master whip :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Any time I feel like I want to eat when I shouldn't be I just throw on a Brodus match and I immediately lose my appetite. Great weight lose plan.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik 1h
> I swear to Jesus I could beat the fuck out of the Santino till Elvis come back alive #RAW


:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shock. Zeb knows how to handle a whip. Bet he's dying to use it on half the crowd.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The tons of funk gimmick has ran its course. Time to make Brodus and Albert monster heels


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ooooo!!! A bull whip. I want one! Are they selling those in the WWE Shop?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Now things are getting kinky, no? Who wants a mustache ride?!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Zeb gonna whip :rock


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

More Cena after the commercial :cena3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena was gone for a couple of months
why do we need all these videos on his career
its not lke he is coming back after 5 years


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao that was absolutely ballzy of wwe to do :lmao slave master whip :lol


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ 6m
> Enjoying some good, solid wrestling tonight on #WWE #RAW. 1st two hours enjoyable. Haters feel free to gut & quarter me.


Pretty much spot on.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Not getting WWE 2K14. Doubt it's any better than '13.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Real Americans remind me of when Curt Henning's country music group was getting over as babyfaces in WCW


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> The tons of funk gimmick has ran its course. Time to make Brodus and Albert *unemployed*


Fixed


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Yay, we get to suffer another Cena vignette, he's been gone two months...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> If Cesaro swings Torito, is that considered animal cruelty lol.


I lol'd.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So Coulter found a way to live out his slave master fantasies I see


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

THANOS said:


> :lmao :lmao that was absolutely ballzy of wwe to do :lmao slave master whip :lol


:vince2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> :lol


:lmao:lmao:lmao
The Iron GOAT.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i hope cena loses to del rio so they feud for a couple weeks... maybe del rio injures his arm with the armbar... cena shouldnt win his first match back... thats just bullshit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Man this show has fucking sucked. I'm out until the contract signing.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Are they just going to throw Cesaro against Fat people every week just so he can do the Big Swing?


They should do a "fattest fan" segment every week, find some random chubbster from the crowd and if Cesaro can't swing them for 30 seconds they get free tickets to wrestlemania or something.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Zeb bringing out his lovable whip, when he was dirty Dutch Mantel.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> i hope cena loses to del rio so they feud for a couple weeks... maybe del rio injures his arm with the armbar... cena shouldnt win his first match back... thats just bullshit.


You do know it's Cena, right? Watch the Jericho match from Survivor Series 2008. It'll be just like that.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Man this show has fucking sucked. I'm out until the contract signing.


You say this every week, in every RAW thread. But yet, you still sit through and watch the entire thing. Either shut up and pout to yourself, or actually turn off the TV.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Save the IC Title, Big E!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so this IC title match is on the kickoff? hmmmmmm


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I think the Brodus Clay headbut has got to be the dumbest looking move EVER. At least Kozlov KINDA made it look like he connected sometimes. Brodus just lowers his head and people have to run into it. Is he for real with this shit?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Axel / Langston for the IC Title has been confirmed for the HIAC pre-show. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that cena brawlnbuddy is for Lawlers new young gf


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

This Raw sucks.

No Rhodes
No Matadores
Ziggler getting jobbed out


Instead we get..

30 minutes of Cena promos
Khali santino and hornswoggle
3mb
tons of funk
The Miz
Wyatts
And so on..


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Zeb was surprisingly skilled with the whip, he's like a natural!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Really. Kick off show. REALLY! With only 3 freaking matches so far?!fpalm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Zeb in his playgirl shoot lol.Fear the whip!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Are they that bad off that they need to push merch twice in one night?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

And the crowd is chanting, "Let's go Cena doll! Amazing ovation!"

:lawler


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Angle :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

KURT <3


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Unsurprisingly Kurt Angle is the best part of this promo.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I miss kurt angle


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A John Cena career retrospective. 

Because he was gone two fucking months.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

For fuck's sake... enough already!!!


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Kurt angle and vintage cena!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :angle PROMO!!!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

KURT ANGLE! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat Kurt Angle


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:angle2 Why am I on this show?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

curt angle sighting!!!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Kurt Angle :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Undertaker :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena died for your sins and will now return in fulfillment of the scriptures.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

American Badass Undertaker


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ANGLE SIGHTING!

BIG EVIL TAKER SIGHTING! :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

These Cena videos are just too much. You'd think he was gone for 10 years.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, what's with the Cena dick sucking?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RRRUUUTTHHLESSSS AGGGRESSSSIONNN!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You'd think Cena was overcoming being paralyzed or something.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shocked they even show Cena heel footage anymore, thought it was all stuffed in the same incinerator as the Benoit footage.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

If I hadn't watched RAW in a year and turned this on, I'd think Cena died. 

Jesus Christ, he was only gone 2 months.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuck you Cena.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

To be fair, Cena has been out for a long time....oh wait.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

"His success led to resentment."

I don't think that's why people hate John.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

He's not gonna blame the audience for being complacent?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IF CENA WINS WE RIOT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's been gone for about two months, for Christ sake! :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Never Give Up! Cenation stays Strong!

:cena2:vince5


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I fucking can't. :lmao TWO MONTHS!!!


If I wasn't already half-watching this show, I'd be half-watching this show.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

People only resent Cena in the first place because of WWE insisting on overexposing him.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> He's been gone for about two months, for Christ sake! :lmao


:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Vince really knows how to throw a welcome home party for his favourite pet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena is overshadowing Bryan and Orton like a boss, just like I knew he would, lol. That's how they position John Cena, it's never gonna change.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Awesome Kurt Angle promo :mark: Can't wait for his return at HIAC.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

They're really overdoing it with these "legendary cena" promos.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Guys, it's been 2 months.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Look, we know Cena is going to win, you can shut up now.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Do we really need a return hype video for someone who's only been away for 2 months?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Undertaker :mark: :mark: :mark:


Word up.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

evoke the emotion, the best they could always come up with to describe our hate for cena


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

jesus, two months..really??? This is just stupid..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

fuck this shit, no one in the attitude era had a video package like this... not even undertaker when he made his epic return... fuck cena. i do miss him though. but still, fuck him.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:cena5


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh no, the ADR heel promo from Smackdown, it sucked


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

You would of thought he was gone for a year, calm down WWE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

If Cena/Del-Rio ends the PPV this Sunday, I'm gonna laugh while all of you get pissed. :lmao

Although it shouldn't.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that Cena package was better produced than some HOF packages :ti


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just when you thought wwe was turning a new leaf...they insult us yet again


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Del Rio is very confident in defeating Super Cena this sunday during that SD speech


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*He*ishustle *He*isloyalty *He*isrespect *He*iscomingback *He*isjohncena


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cena is overshadowing Bryan and Orton like a boss, just like I knew he would, lol. That's how they position John Cena, it's never gonna change.


Imagine if the WHC went on last and the WWE title match first


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So are they skipping a Rhodes Brothers segment, today? For the seventh Cena promo in one day?

fpalm


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

^ Me with these Cena and Del Rio segments.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I cannot believe how much of a big deal they're making about him being gone for like two months.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

JBL said it best "It's just Josh Matthews." I bet more people cheered.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

OMFG!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Died for our sins.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hybrid theme :mark:.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Woah that theme is sick!!! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat remix.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> If Cena/Del-Rio ends the PPV this Sunday, I'm gonna laugh while all of you get pissed. :lmao
> 
> Although it shouldn't.


It's not with two Cell matches and Hunter in the main event angle


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh... new theme?

Sounds corny.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Goldust & Rhodes theme combo? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

NEW THEME!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Is that a Cody/Goldust theme mash-up?!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :cody2 MAH BOI CODY WITH THE GREATEST SONG MASH-UP OF ALL TIME :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat theme mash-up...is actually pretty slick. Not bad, Jim Johnston. bama


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Weird ass mix for the Rhodes brothers :lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

GOATdust :mark:

Mashup theme! :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SHATTERED DREAMS PRODUCTIONS

kick him in the balls, atleast do it once!


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

love the mash-up entrance music. awesome


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THAT THEME THOUGH.

HERE COMES THE GOAT CODY RHODES.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Cody's dashing theme in that mash up? :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

NVM

Rhodes Bros :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

mash up Rhodes music


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the remix of cody and goldusts theme


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Using that old Cody Rhodes smoke and mirrors theme for the remix


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wish goldust would use the simple black details on his face rather than the crazy stuff hes done for a while


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Ew, terrible theme morph, just use one of the two X.X


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Blueforce7 said:


> "His success led to resentment."
> 
> I don't think that's why people hate John.


Yes it is, we hate him because he wins scripted fights, not because he's been cutting the most mind-numbingly irritating promos every week for the past 6 years. Right guys?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Goldust & Cody on commentary. :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The GOAT Smoke and Mirrors theme partially returns.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Commercial break
John Cena promo
Alberto vs John Cena Promo
Rhodes Brothers entrance
Commercial break

Oh come on.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

G.O.A.T Lebron!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Rhodes/Goldust mix wooo!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Meh, didn't really like the remix.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Imagine if the WHC went on last and the WWE title match first


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 2m
Who else just realized how much they miss @RealKurtAngle in @WWE?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

No they did not just remix goldust theme


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

o, for some reason i thought the usos were fighting the shield for the titles tonight. forgot goldust and cody won it(even though it was an awesome match). they won't put the usos against them, so shield will win, unless they're planning on doing a cody heel turn already, then usos will win this, and win the belts that way.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Interesting mixture of Cody and Goldie's themes


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Shocked they even show Cena heel footage anymore, thought it was all stuffed in the same incinerator as the Benoit footage.


Speaking of Benoit, the guy in red tights who Cena did the "you can't see me" against looked like him. It might have been Edge, though.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 2m
> Who else just realized how much they miss @RealKurtAngle in @WWE?


Meee.

Also, seeing Taker/Cena in that promo package makes me want them to face off at WM 30 even more.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

They should've just kept their separate entrance deal, IMO.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Dec_619 said:


> Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 2m
> Who else just realized how much they miss @RealKurtAngle in @WWE?


yep, mick, we all miss it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dec_619 said:


> Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 2m
> Who else just realized how much they miss @RealKurtAngle in @WWE?


Mick speaking truth :sadpanda


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Goldust is/was brilliant! Glad he returned to partner Cody Rhodes as it was clear that Sandow had to pursue a solo career. They have been keeping the money in the bank relatively quiet though ... Too obvious for a HIAC cash in?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Imagine if the WHC went on last and the WWE title match first


The WHC WILL go on last. It's JOHN CENA. He's main evented over the WWE title while feuding with the general manager. There's no limit to the endless WWE Cena ass kissing.

Obviously the WWE title isn't going first, especially with the stipulation, but yeah, Cena is main eventing as always. And for those of you who say he won't because of the stipulation, just remember, an Elimination Chamber is bigger than a HIAC in today's WWE, and Cena main evented over both of them.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Decent mash up of Cody and Goldust's themes


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

That was a hideous mash-up.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik 8m
> Big E Langston or Big E piece of shit? #raw


:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I thought MizTV got cancelled :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Meh, didn't really like the remix.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The WHC WILL go on last. It's JOHN CENA. He's main evented over the WWE title while feuding with the general manager. There's no limit to the endless WWE Cena ass kissing.
> 
> Obviously the WWE title isn't going first, especially with the stipulation, but yeah, Cena is main eventing as always. And for those of you who say he won't because of the stipulation, just remember, an Elimination Chamber is bigger than a HIAC in today's WWE, and Cena main evented over both of them.


Hunter and HBK are in the main event angle. They're going on last. Period.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That theme was almost as bad as that dudes custom Shield theme. So Cody and Goldust are officialy a team? Was hoping he would be a singles guy, dude was hugely over when he fought for his job.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> Mick speaking truth :sadpanda


Hopefully that tweet is foreshadowing, also damn I dunno how I feel about that mix.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Miz TV = Ratings Killer


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Keep Orton away from The Mike ffs.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JBL was wrong, Miz TV returns


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Dat crowd flop


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Angle should end Takers streak. Jussayin.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton on Miz TV?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


shouldnt that Meme say disapointed I am, son


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Time for Seth to sell his ass off.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dean still selling that hurt arm.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is like the 5th tag match tonight right?

Somewhere, Teddy Long just climaxed.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why is Ambrose holding his shoulder? It took him less than 3 seconds to tap out


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Reigns/Rollins vs the Usos, match of the night?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Ambrose still favouring that shoulder, nice touch.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dean still selling that shoulder like a boss.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Siva Tau = One of the GOAT entrances. <3


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> :lmao


I need to follow The Iron Shiek on twitter. :lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm shocked the WWE didn't force the Usos to paint their entire faces pink

Holy shit, they addressed the Usos earning their shot!


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Still dont understand this match..The usos were the number one contenders but now have to earn it again??? Wow..


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> Still dont understand this match..The usos were the number one contenders but now have to earn it again??? Wow..


It's What's Best For Business

:HHH2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Still can't tell the Usos apart in the face paint.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Blueforce7 said:


> Commercial break
> John Cena promo
> Alberto vs John Cena Promo
> Rhodes Brothers entrance
> ...



Cena promos is what's best for business.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Favoritism? The Shield are entitled to a rematch clause!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This should be a good match. But this has been a rather dull Raw.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

JBL and Cody going at each other


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can we have Ambrose on commentary instead?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

they wrote themselves into a corner and now are working it out best they can, which isnt great. cuz iot makes no sense


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> Still dont understand this match..The usos were the number one contenders but now have to earn it again??? Wow..


shield still have rematch clause so i guess it makes sense. when it comes to wwe you shouldnt think so hard hahaha.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

commentary can really take a decent match and make it unbearable sometimes -__-


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

i have been half watching it for most of the show. i did an nba fantasy draft during raw tonight..


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Goldust on commentary, creep mode and I like it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:lmao @ Fox News Recount


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Keep Orton away from The Mike ffs.


Only if Orton kills Miz again is this okay.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Weird how people are so surprised at the tag team matches tonight. :lol

It was reported not too long ago that Triple H is trying to put more focus on the tag team division, and tonight is proof of that.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

For a second there I thought Goldie was quoting Stairway to Heaven


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cody's got a good radio voice.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Did the Bella's get a bigger crowd reaction than the tag champs? :ti*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> It was reported not too long ago that Triple H is trying to put more focus on the tag team division, and tonight is proof of that.


i do remember reading that


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Usos were #1 contenders when Shield were champs, they lost the titles so they go to #1 and Usos drop to #2. Simple really


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cody's got a good commentary voice.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Only if Orton kills Miz again is this okay.


Return of the Punt Kick?

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

i love the new effort in improving the tag team divison, i have always loved tag team matches, so i really like that they are focusing on tag teams


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This fucking commentary


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Goldust :lmao.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Greatest Sheiky Baby tweet



> The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik 15 Sep
> Daniel Bryan break Hulk Hogan neck anyday


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ohhhh SHHHNAAAPPP!!!

Fucking Goldust. :ti


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

:lol Goldust


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Cody's got a good radio voice.


I'll tune in every week to his show


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

OH SHNAP :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i like goldust face paint aka darth maul


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dafuq is this commentary?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh snap, Goldust were not the 90's anymore dammit lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

making fun of JBL's stock line for Orton lol


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Goldust LMAO


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

JBL is fucking terrible


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Did the Bella's get a bigger crowd reaction than the tag champs? :ti*


The Divas got zero reaction tonight, unless the champs got negative reaction, then that's not possible.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep, that just happened :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> Why is Ambrose holding his shoulder? It took him less than 3 seconds to tap out


It took him less than 3 seconds to tap out because it hurt hence him still selling it now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the briscos vs the rhodes would be a great feud


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is gold commentary.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

goldust is just hilarious...and cody is pretty funny too.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

I think i'm done watching good luck to the rest of you


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Lol gotta laugh at JBL complaining about other people always calling everyone the greatest of all time when he always does it. I hope it was a purposeful heel line but seems a bit too subtle.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> It took him less than 3 seconds to tap out because it hurt hence him still selling it now.


What a weak muvafucka


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What did Goldust say?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE loading up on dem commercials. :damn


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

All of that shade being thrown around at commentary :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cody's been pretty good. JBL has been annoying though. Goldust has just.... been Goldust.

Somewhat entertaining, somewhat stupid.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lol Cole

"I believe this is Jimmy Uso."

Cole covering them bases in case he's wrong.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dat Goldust trollin :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> The Usos were #1 contenders when Shield were champs, they lost the titles so they go to #1 and Usos drop to #2. Simple really


wut? They were the number 1 contenders for tag titles, not who was holding them. Trying to make sense of that is a waste. This fuckery wouldn't have happened if they just gave the Usos the shot.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

sickofcena said:


> I think i'm done watching good luck to the rest of you


Of all the moments to quit watching... yep, during a Shield tag team match right before the Raw-ending contract signing seems as good a moment as any.. :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

sickofcena said:


> I think i'm done watching good luck to the rest of you


See ya next Monday


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> :lol Cole
> 
> "I believe this is Jimmy Uso."
> 
> Cole covering them bases in case he's wrong.


Well you can't really tell which is which, unlike The Bellas. :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just twenty or so minutes... I can do this


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

just 25 more minutes until i get back on GTA Online


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Well you can't really tell which is which, unlike The Bellas. :lol


They are also actually talented, unlike the Bellas.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amber B said:


> It took him less than 3 seconds to tap out because it hurt hence him still selling it now.


If more people paid attention instead of marking, they'd notice Bryan worked Ambrose's shoulder the majority of the opening match


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What is up with Cody and JBL taking jabs at one another.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Well you can't really tell which is which, unlike The Bellas. :lol


One of them should start doing only chest workouts for the next year, and then it'll be easier to tell them apart.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bearodactyl said:


> Of all the moments to quit watching... yep, during a Shield tag team match right before the Raw-ending contract signing seems as good a moment as any.. :lmao


It's probably due to the insufferable commentary.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

man raw isnt even that bad... the IWC makes it more fun but half of you guys are straight-up complainers. just enjoy the product or gtfo.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Well you can't really tell which is which, unlike The Bellas. :lol


One of the Uso's should get implants....


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> *The Divas got zero reaction tonight*, unless the champs got negative reaction, then that's not possible.


We must not be watching the same show.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> If more people paid attention instead of marking, they'd notice Bryan worked Ambrose's shoulder the majority of the opening match


People on the forum pay more attention to crowd reaction than the ring work


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> *If more people paid attention instead of marking, *they'd notice Bryan worked Ambrose's shoulder the majority of the opening match



fpalm


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Bold move by JBL to mention the Briscoes.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cody: I love how this guy is talking to use about dysfunction.
JBL: Well, your brother is painted up and in a gold outfit.

:lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Only good thing about this commentary is Goldie's random comments


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> They are also actually talented, unlike the Bellas.


As if that's something I don't know.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Theirs nothing wrong with painting yourself up, yup I've painted myself a black and white suit before so sue me lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why are they talking about the MITB briefcase? FFS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ow.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DB probably teaching Brie how to get a crowd reaction.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

seth and his badgering always cracks me and my buddies up,


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT DDT Sell.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> As if that's something I don't know.


I don't think that's something that anybody doesn't know.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like how :lawler's only addition to commentary this entire match so far was to remind everyone that Benjamin Button was in fact a movie.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This commentary is fucking atrocious.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> wut? They were the number 1 contenders for tag titles, not who was holding them. Trying to make sense of that is a waste. This fuckery wouldn't have happened if they just gave the Usos the shot.


the champions get a rematch that superseeds who is the #1 conteder


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I don't think that's something that anybody doesn't know.


Okay then.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

> Bayley ‏@itsBayleyWWE 5m
> "Ohhhhh Schnapp!" @DUSTIN_RHODES1 speaks my lingo. Schweet. #RAW #WWE


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dat tag. :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Just dawned on me that Reigns is the Uso's cousin.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

king cannot hang with the rest of these guys


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DAT SELLING by Seth.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THAT FUCKING SELL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Usos being so damm over makes me a happy panda. Looking forward to them becoming multiple-time tag champs and cornerstones of the division.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PLEEEASE triple threat tornado tag at HIAC. that would be PERFECT!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait. I thought Rollins was the legal man.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> the champions get a rematch that superseeds who is the #1 conteder


I know, which is why the Rhodes should have never gotten the shot


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

3 Way Tag at Hell in a Cell....I can dig it!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Shit's about to go down. :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL rollins diving into the camera shot


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Triple threat tag yes!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

YOU DON'T FUCK WITH MY BROTHER-Goldust.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol Rollins out of no where


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Inb4peoplequestioningwhyit'saDQ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup. Double DQ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so triple threat match now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TOTAL MAYHEM!!!!!!

:vince5


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

One of the Usos grabbing his balls.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Okay then.


Yeah, I do kinda see the contradiction in terms of why I posted that in the first place.

Meh, my main point was just to make the remark about the Bellas, wasn't saying you thought otherwise.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple Threat title match incoming


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose's erratic ass will be the reason they split.

Great camera work, guys......christ.


----------



## poithatron (Oct 5, 2013)

i like the tag team divison right now .. the shield the real americans the usos los matadores and the rhodes family also the wyatt family i hope this gets interesting


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

3 way tag team match at HIAC?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Triple Threat HIAC PLEASE. :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap I loved it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't Reigns and Rollins get an automatic rematch as the former champs?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

3-Way Tag Match at HIAC?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED!!!????*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> I know, which is why the Rhodes should have never gotten the shot


that is true but even in boxing the #1 contender doesnt always get a title shot the #2 or #3 contender do.

The problem happens when the team that isnt the #1 wins the title it throws things off


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i like the mix with 2 face teams and a heel


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> 3 way tag team match at HIAC?


Probably


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This should be a great segment.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BODIES EVERYHWEREEEEE


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Almost used to this kind of shit now..............


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

That was great. Nice booking.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The contract signing...FINALLY. :mark:

rton2 :bryan


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Tag Division heating up... nice!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

The Shield have become like Team Rocket. No competition constant beat downs on them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Triple threat I guess, that could be the match of the night at HITC if all goes well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hammertron said:


> i like the mix with 2 face teams and a heel


Id love to see the match end where the two face teams think they are being cute and both tag in the members of teh shield so they have to fight each other
but the shield is too smart and just pin one another and win back the title


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

ARKHAM ORIGINS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That just turned in to chaos at the end there haha but it was good


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

will the triple threat be in the hell in a cell? i dont think thats ever been done before.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

So anyone else going as Golddust this Halloween?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

That beatdown on the shield was fucking awesome.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

How the Uso's hasn't been tag champs yet is a shame.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Id love to see the match end where the two face teams think they are being cute and both tag in the members of teh shield so they have to fight each other
> but the shield is too smart and just pin one another and win back the title


Stop with dat logic!! Where the hell do you think you are?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Triple threat for the tag titles announced on App by Vickie G


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

That three way inside the cell would be awesome :mark:


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Id love to see the match end where the two face teams think they are being cute and both tag in the members of teh shield so they have to fight each other
> but the shield is too smart and just pin one another and win back the title


huh?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Stop with dat logic!! Where the hell do you think you are?


its something heelish the shield would do IMO ha plus it would piss a lot of people off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose has been in fights and/or cut bitches in the past. How do you keep fighting one person when another person is holding up your leg and then this week, mush someone right in their face for no damn reason? :lmao


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Triple threat, awesome!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i can't wait for that triple threat tag team match


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Yep. It's official.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That is the first match that's been signed for the PPV that I am actually excited about.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

YES...Triple Threat. :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes hes back HHH


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Finally, main event time


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They got the jobber entrance


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Trip/Steph with a jobber intro


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The face :mark: :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good move to make it Triple Threat Tag Match at the PPV.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Weird ending to that match.. Anyway, hope they do a triple threat tag team match but it'll probably be a normal match and not in HIAC. If I was booking it, it would be like the old days and be TLC but it's not necessary when you think about it.


Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Yeah, I do kinda see the contradiction in terms of why I posted that in the first place.
> 
> Meh, my main point was just to make the remark about the Bellas, wasn't saying you thought otherwise.


Oh, alright haha.

I wasn't trying to be rude, I just didn't know what you were trying to say. It's all good, though.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Randy needs new theme music, sick of that shit.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

HHH with dat jobber entrance. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That tag title match is the first match that's been signed for the PPV that I am actually excited about.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PowerandGlory said:


> huh?


How is it confusing. In a tag team triple threat match since only two members are in the ring at one time, you can tag in anyone.

So you would have Cody and an Uso in the ring and both tag a member of the shield so they would have to wrestle each other.

But the shield would turn the tables and just basically finger poke of doom, and have rollins pin reings thus winning the match and the titles.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

TripleG said:


> That is the first match that's been signed for the PPV that I am actually excited about.


I'm excited about that and ADR-Cena. Looking forward to see how Bryan performs in a cell, too.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

How many matches are actually gonna be in the cell?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

TripleG said:


> That is the first match that's been signed for the PPV that I am actually excited about.


Same here. Also kinda excited for Big E/Axel match.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

HBK :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm shocked the carpet in the ring, isn't Triple H themed lol.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> How many matches are actually gonna be in the cell?


2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:hbk1

DAT GOAT.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:hbk1:hbk2:hbk


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> How many matches are actually gonna be in the cell?


2 matches: the WWE title match and Punk vs Heyman/Ryback


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Icon???? Sting rage, lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Trips is GOAT at everything, including introductions. :trips2


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I hate how dead this crowd is

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> Randy needs new theme music, sick of that shit.


Burn In My Light was pretty good.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Before all is said and done with this angle.. HHH will be pedigreeing HBK.. Calling it now!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HBShizzle looks like a herb LOL.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The Yesbot is here. Hopefully Bryan is more like he was in the pre summerslam contract signing tonight.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Shawn gets more pyro than the rest of the roster combined.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

FUCK YOU MEMPHIS, GIVE HBK A POP YOU IGNORANT FUCKS!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hopefully HHH pedigrees HBK.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

They're gonna make this about HHH & HBK aren't they?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't help but wonder how much more entertaining this would all be with Bob Backlund.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

When you're friends with HHH, you get pyro. :hbk2:HHH2

Nb4 someone thinks I'm serious.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

How awkward would this be if Backlund won the vote?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


:lol I remember that


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

I wish Edge would have came out dragging Michaels' body. Told HHH he hurt his best friend so he had to pay him back. Then they made Bob Backlund the ref.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The hell's gonna happen with Big Show, though?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

HBSimples is he HBSozzled


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Speaking of Kurt Angle


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

My prediction is the running knee to Orton to end the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tobit said:


> How awkward would this be if Backlund won the vote?


it was rigged, it wouldnt have mattered


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kurt Angle is GOAT. Please bring him back. Hes sober now. GOT MILK?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a nagging feeling big show is ripping open the cell door on Sunday and interfering


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton finally went to the papers and is signing it :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Cell changes people, let's see if it brings out the animal in Bryan sunday.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> where's Maddox?


concussed was not cleared by doctors


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The crowd sure is dead by now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

GOAT's about to rip him a new one.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

You think they go through the hastle of actually drawing up a contract? Or is there just random gibberish on those pages?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Crowd don't give a fuck.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone shined a laser pointer on Orton.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton probably wrote "OK" under the "Do Not Write On This Space" section.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> You think they go through the hastle of actually drawing up a contract? Or is there just random gibberish on those pages?


Probably their lines on it


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> concussed was not cleared by doctors


that was an old post


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh god*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

two words..


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Orton probably wrote "OK" under the "Do Not Write On This Space" section.


:lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, that was good by both...No Yes/No bullshit.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Where's HHH's neck?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> two words..


Triple Nose :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow HHH.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That green light :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL Crowd using green lasers.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

WCW burial. :trips


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

They weren't the ones because of your ego, Hunter.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 Just buried WCW


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dat irony.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Jericho BURIED TO THE DEPTH OF HELL
damn


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

We'd be working for Ted Turner :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Come and go, Edge, Rvd, Jericho not the one are you fucking kidding me lol.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Ted Turner eh?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh ouch. Burying Jericho, Edge, & RVD....fuck. lol.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Awesome promo.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HHH burying the guys who were five times as talented as he was.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Wcw reference!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Someone shined a laser pointer on Orton.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Now hhh got hit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

That burial :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RVD _just_ took a break from your damn company. Got damn.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol hhh

U step insyde that hell........................ In duh cell


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice WCW reference

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Finally, DB lays down the challenge to Triple H


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't think I have a shovel big enough for what Triple H just did.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jericho>>>>>>>HHH


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Triple Nose, we don't wanna see HHH vs Undertaker 4 because the result will still be the same


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Trips only fights stars :lmao

But please don't wrestle Rock. Please.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I love hhhs promos so much

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

:trips :buried :bryan


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Trips aint got time for a B + midget*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This is awesome.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Missed the laser, hopefully it will be on Botchamania soon


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't with this troll. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So, this just confirms a DB vs. Trips match down the line, right?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Trips is so good at making me hate him so much.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

HHH burying DB


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Triple H's character embodies everything I hate about WWE. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Trips










so many burials


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree HHH only fights tops stars sorry bryan


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> HHH burying the guys who were five times as talented as he was.



Snap.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:HHH

Gotdamn.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:ti :ti :ti

HHH is such a fucking boss


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Triple h vs the rock in 2013/14 would be one long rest hold


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Now Shawn's burying WCW lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Um everyone's half naked in the ring Shawn.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> :ti Trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao so true


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She happened. Deal.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>implying wrestlers arent always half-nude


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH vs HBK WM XXX. Book it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

HHH is awesome


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Orton standing off to the side all like "I'm in this match too, right?" 

And listen to Shawn. He's like "Come on man! Why aren't you doing borderline illegal things anymore?!"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Neither were you triple H


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Derek said:


> So, this just confirms a DB vs. Trips match down the line, right?


Its were the real juice is, not Orton/DB


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton shut up, the GOATs are talking.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Even Michaels yearns for the days of the AE


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Didn't you just fight Curtis Axel a few months ago?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> I can't help but wonder how much more entertaining this would all be with Bob Backlund.


The question is, what is _Not_ more entertaining with Bob Backlund!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Triple H vs HBK at WM, end of a era part 2 lol.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm expecting a thread about that HHH comment


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sweet Chin Music's all round to end the show please.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh ffs talking about the special ref doing what's right, here we go


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Orton standing off to the side all like "I'm in this match too, right?"
> 
> And listen to Shawn. He's like "Come on man! Why aren't you doing borderline illegal things anymore?!"


:lmao:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so is this all pointing to DB getting screwed over by HBK


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton sounds like a snapping dog


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HBK/HHH moment. :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

HBK probably isn't turning on DB.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

HHH vs HBK WM 30


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Randy is gonna take himself to hell?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mass brawl in 5.. 4.. 3.. 2..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What, Orton?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Trips aint got time for a B + midget*


NOPE!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Trips only fights stars :lmao


Yep he's "the guy who works with the guys who draw money"

:trips


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

He already did you viper addled brain dick.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat DB put over by HBK. Aaaaaand Orton ruined it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao :lmao Show's here


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HEREEEEEES FATTY


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN MOMENT... :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh no. It's Big Show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

OH FUCK YES!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

BAW GOD ITS STONE COLD BIG SHOW IN A SEMI


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is that deisel!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

big show 3:16


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, it's just Big Show. I got excited for a second.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Big Show is driving GTA style :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

How is Big Show gonna play into Sunday's main event?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Big Show in a truck :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck this. This is so stupid.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

what in the helll....


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

DIESEL?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

THE SEMI. BAH GAWD KING. BAH GAWD THE SEMI. I CANNOT BELIEVE IT. IT'S THE BIG SHOW. HE'S BACK, WITH A SEMI BAH GAWD STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

"Stone Cold" Big Show. :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait. What?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Show thinks this is GTA V lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I was hoping for....


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> is that deisel!!!!!


LOL!!!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:show >>>> :bryan2 :trips rton2 :hbk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Daddy Showy Cool. :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man vs Man/Machine vs Machine


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

monster truck........


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Mass brawl in 5.. 4.. 3.. 2..


Well.. Nevermind that lol 

Crazy Big Show stuff in 1..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

BAH GAWD, KING! IT'S STONE COLD BIG SHOW!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

PG version of


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Those guys weren't draws, huh?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

and Show needs this rig because...?

He's already shown he can get past WWE's top notch security :ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stone Cold Show! 

Big Daddy Show!

That's all I got.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why do they always cut away from the action like that?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thought big show was going to drive through the titantron.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

Big Show 3:16 says I just ate your ass!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Kevin Dunn needs to get fired


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> How is Big Show gonna play into Sunday's main event?


I foresee that semi being involved somehow


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Show or HBK gonna kill Bryan sunday


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok I'm now certain HHH will face Bryan at Mania.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

And then Bryan and Big Show drove off into the sunset and they lived happily ever after.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I thought it was Kevin Nash because of that thread posted yesterday :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So he drove a semi all the way inside the stadium for a distraction? There's has got to be a simpler way.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Show/Daniels got over Orton/HHH here so sunday is Orton turn


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

What just happened


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That was awesome :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

:bryan on top on the go-home show.

rton2 will win.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He has time to go to every venue in each city despite having no money but his wife with dem curls and his kids are shivering outside next to a Burlington Coat Factory in Tampa.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol @ SHow driving in the rig and doing nothing with it


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL the reverse angle shows all of the empty seats hard camera side


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

AWESOME ENDING!

Best in a while.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton really sucked in that final segment, everyone else was fine, but he came off as a third wheel


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Howmuchdoesheweigh said:


> Big Show 3:16 says I just ate your ass!


:lmao


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I fuckin' love how Usos and Rhodes brothers trashed the Shield.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> :bryan on top on the go-home show.
> 
> rton2 will win.


There's still Smackdown.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I enjoyed this ep of MNR. Good night everybody! See you next time!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck off WWE, Big Show is NOT Steve Austin.

Daniel Bryan marks about to cry. Get ready for Randy Orton vs John Cena at Survivor Series. :cena3 rton2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

One has to wonder if HHH had power back in the late 90's if he would have thought that Austin or The Rock had "it" or were "the ones".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he did all of that just for DB to get the sneak attack on Orton...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Trips was in top form again tonight

He 










those WCW stars ten fold.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So this means Show was via satellite from a rest stop, right?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The only way any of this Big Show stuff makes sense is if Vince Mcmahon is behind it.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Big Show 3:16 says I just knocked your ass out.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was probably the most underwhelming moving of a table I've ever seen in a contract signing.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol wwe


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> My prediction is the running knee to Orton to end the show.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stone Cold really put on weight since he retired huh


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

6/10, the ending was so good.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty good episode of Raw this week. Bryan vs. Ambrose, Orton vs. Ziggler, and Usos vs. Rollins and Reigns all turned out to be good matches, and I'm liking Big E's face turn so far. HIAC is shaping up good so far.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

gotta love fired big show in a new pink wwe tshirt


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess this mean Bryan is losing sunday YES!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

SJFC said:


> The only way any of this Big Show stuff makes sense is if Vince Mcmahon is behind it.


Well that's probably what they're going with, Vince realising HHH and Steph are on a power trip and he feels the need to stop it hence his backing of Big Show.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Apparently rehashed shit from 15 years ago except more PG friendly and watered down makes for a good ending... meh.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Amber B said:


> He has time to go to every venue in each city despite having no money but his wife with dem curls and his kids are shivering outside next to a Burlington Coat Factory in Tampa.


Who the hell buys coats in Florida?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

God I love hhhs promos week to week. Amazing heel

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good final segment and work from everyone. Hopefully that means Orton wins on Sunday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JCrusher said:


> I guess this mean Bryan is losing sunday YES!


There's still Smackdown.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

To those saying this means Orton is winning, Orton has been kicking Bryan's ass week in and week out since Battleground, one hit on Orton in no way means he's losing this sunday. 

And there's still Smackdown, a show that we surprisingly get promoted during the commercials.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Honestly Im more excited about Del Rio/Cena than Bryan/Orton... speaking of where the hell was Del Rio tonight?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Imagine how much better this whole thing would be if it was a face Ryback instead of Big Show, especially considering Bryan and Ryback are friends IRL.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Have to say that was hilarious, Big Show going to all that trouble of driving a truck right into the arena for a sneak attack from Bryan. :lol


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Orton is going over Sunday since Bryan kneed him in the face to end the night.

Damn


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Who else wished it was :austin in that truck?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

checkcola said:


> Orton really sucked in that final segment, everyone else was fine, but he came off as a third wheel


Yeah he was kinda dragging things down every time he talked. That aside, awesome promo. I just wish they'd have left Bryan become the 'snapped badass' instead of Show.

Anyway the Big Show/Triple H/HBK stuff was all gold. Usos match was good. Everything else was pretty forgettable.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Who else wished it was :austin in that truck?


Just go and watch a RAW from 15 years ago and it will be.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Who else wished it was :austin in that truck?


I was legit praying for it to be Austin. Imagine if he came to the ring and stunnered everybody including Stephanie than had a staredown with Hunter... fuck I would mark so hard.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

x78 said:


> Imagine how much better this whole thing would be if it was a face Ryback instead of Big Show, especially considering Bryan and Ryback are friends IRL.


Cena needed someone to throw through tables in his lackluster post-Rock title run. Ryback was just wrong place, wrong time.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> To those saying this means Orton is winning, Orton has been kicking Bryan's ass week in and week out since Battleground, one hit on Orton in no way means he's losing this sunday.
> 
> And there's still Smackdown, a show that we surprisingly get promoted during the commercials.


 It would be smarter to wait until wrestlemania. the chase is better for the face. I understand some want bryan to have a 10 year reign and bury everyone but thats not really interesting


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Amber B said:


> And he did all of that just for DB to get the sneak attack on Orton...


:lmao, Exactly.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I lol'd when HHH said he only faces A+ players when he fought Curtis Axel this year.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JCrusher said:


> It would be smarter to wait until wrestlemania. the chase is better for the face. I understand some want bryan to have a 10 year reign and bury everyone but thats not really interesting


DB is not headlining mania. He is part-time main eventer. He will go back to upper-midcard by 2014. In fact I would want Reigns being pushed to main event in 2014.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

CM12Punk said:


> I lol'd when HHH said he only faces A+ players when he fought Curtis Axel this year.


But :axel is an A+ Player....
























:troll


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> I lol'd when HHH said he only faces A+ players when he fought Curtis Axel this year.


He doesn't mind working with D- players, its those B+ers he has a problem with


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> DB is not headlining mania. He is part-time main eventer. He will go back to upper-midcard by 2014. In fact I would want Reigns being pushed to main event in 2014.


 Im not a bryan fan im just stating a possible option.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> DB is not headlining mania. He is part-time main eventer. He will go back to upper-midcard by 2014. In fact I would want Reigns being pushed to main event in 2014.


I'm pretty confident that DB's gonna be facing the guy in your avatar at Mania.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> And he did all of that just for DB to get the sneak attack on Orton...


Big Show just shows up to do the YES chants.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> I'm pretty confident that DB's gonna be facing the guy in your avatar at Mania.


Leon Knuckles is only signed to PWA.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> I lol'd when HHH said he only faces A+ players when he fought Curtis Axel this year.


:HHH2

I guess you have to be an A+ or C+ nothing in between.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Show fooled me.

I am disappoint.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol, I actually forgot Hunter faced Axel.

Remember that two or three week period when it looked like they were going to try and make Axel a star? Eww, horrible memories.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

^


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, the WWE Creative mock twitter is on a roll.



> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 35m
> Nothing makes a contract signing seem like a serious legal proceeding like not wearing pants. #RAWTonight
> 
> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 27m
> ...


:lol


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Randy Orton go to win the wwe title at hell in a cell ppv then CM Punk will face orton for the wwe title at survivor series.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Big Show fooled me.
> 
> I am disappoint.


You thought it was Big Daddy Cool Diesel? Would have been quite a surprise entrance....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Yeah he was kinda dragging things down every time he talked. That aside, awesome promo. I just wish they'd have left Bryan become the 'snapped badass' instead of Show.
> 
> Anyway the Big Show/Triple H/HBK stuff was all gold. Usos match was good. Everything else was pretty forgettable.


You are forgetting one thing....


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

It really really really seemed like they were stretching realllllly thin to try and get some sort of PG-like AE ending there. 

It happened. It was quite bad.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Vyer said:


> You thought it was Big Daddy Cool Diesel? Would have been quite a surprise entrance....


Hell yeah! lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> But :axel is an A+ Player....
> 
> :troll


There are some things you just don't joke about...


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

> http://www.buzzfeed.com/nickb29/17-reasons-why-monday-night-raw-is-better-than-mon-4z3o


Interesting.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


> Interesting.


That was great.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I am thinking D Bryan will win due to HBK/Big Show setting up for Survivor Series because if they lost right now it would make no sense for HHH to not have essentially won the entire thing and got what he wanted...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dec_619 said:


> Interesting.


Nah! I will always watch a good NFL match up over Raw.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Hunter's promo about Y2J, Edge, and RVD was hilariously ironic. The sad thing is he probably doesn't even realize he was describing himself in a nut shell.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> The segment on last night's RAW where Big Show drove the big rig around backstage was pre-taped. The truck was already parked behind the curtain ready to be driven out when the footage aired.


http://www.ringsidenews.com/article...segment-at-raw-sneak-peek-at-hulk-hogan-039-/

:lmao


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ryback's angry face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a minor miracle Big Show didn't kill someone, or even himself while driving that truck. 

I mean, look at him. 

:show


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I still love how Ryback and Curtis Axel stood there as if Heyman wasn't screaming at the top of his lungs. :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd like to see more story lines based on titles. Axel vs Big E is kind of random, as was Axel vs R Truth and before that Axel was in a feud with Punk while the IC title was basically an accessory to carry around. I'd love to see more meaning to the matches on raw, like have Big E win some matches and then say hes in the hunt for the IC title, or have him win a title shot on the Raw after Battleground then have a story with Axel and Big E, knowing full well weeks in advance that the title will be on the line in the upcoming PPV. I'd have guys like Big E, Fandango, The Miz, Sandow, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt, Kofi Kingston, Swagger and many others all in the IC title picture. I'd like the IC title to be a mid card title that shows who the best of the mid card is and have that be proven by story lines and title defenses. I don't think the US title is really needed but it like the IC title is also an accessory pretty much. Rarely is anyone spoken of in the US title hunt and rarely does Ambrose defend the title, so no one really cares about it. The WHC has some build up but really isn't needed at this point, as I don't think many people buy it to be on par with the WWE title anymore. The tag titles are actually have some decent talk now and in my opinion is the most interesting part of the show. There seems to be a lot of teams trying to get in the title hunt, with some good story lines and good matches. I only wish all the titles could be like that.


Bryan/Orton feud is not all that interesting to me. I've watched wrestling for too long to be impressed or scared of what Orton is doing. The assault last week was a simple strike, and didn't look really violent or painful compared to other wrestling attacks in the past. Orton has rko'd Steph before but isn't touching Brie, so i'm not really buying the whole "scary Randy Orton" charterer they are trying to portray as hes done worse things in the past. I'm not really a fan of Bryan right now, I loved him when he was coming into Summerslam but now feel like the Yes chant is a bit over done and he always smiles like hes John Cena or something and waves his towel around when i'd rather him be a bit more aggressive like he was when he was the "weak link". One thing I do find interesting is the whole HBK part of it, I am pretty interested to see what goes down at Hell in a Cell and if HBK turns heel or stays face. Personally i'd like to see him go heel and maybe be a weekly guy on Raw for a bit with Triple H (not wrestle or anything but just cut promos)


The Big show truck thing didn't really do it for me. I've seen most of Austin's stuff so his beer truck, Zamboni and his monster truck are all more "cooler" to me then a regular truck.


CM Punk / Hayman has been going on for far longer then i'd like it to. I'm not as interested in Axel and Ryback as I am Brock, I feel that without Brock involved the story line isn't all that appealing to me. Axel and Ryback may get to a superstar level in the future but I don't feel its right now. 

John Cena / Alberto Del Rio. This is a match i'm pretty interested in seeing, both guys have had matches that I have enjoyed in the past and this seems to be getting a good build up. With the possibility of Sandow lurking, it should be an entertaining match.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> http://www.ringsidenews.com/article...segment-at-raw-sneak-peek-at-hulk-hogan-039-/
> 
> :lmao


That's not even embarrassing. When the footage aired driving that out all I thought was he's gotta be a pro driver going that fast in closed quarters so that flat out makes sense. Some people's feeble attempts to downplay Raw on a weekly basis is becoming irritating. Trying to compare it to the attitude era saying its identical but just less tv-14ish. Quit with the bullshit or go watch re-runs of 1999. Stories are always rehashed, with a different spin or trying new things. Its not a failed reincarnation of the past for fuck sakes. We know you think "Austin did it better" but create a thread where you guys can beat off rehashing past memories of when you used to be cool or whatnot. Talk about today's product, not live on your nostalgic trips from your youth. I grew up on the attitude era but if all you are going to do is compare today's product to past product, you're never going to think its any good until 10 years from now, hence the definition of nostalgia. /end rant


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> http://www.ringsidenews.com/article...segment-at-raw-sneak-peek-at-hulk-hogan-039-/
> 
> :lmao


:ti


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> That's not even embarrassing. When the footage aired driving that out all I thought was he's gotta be a pro driver going that fast in closed quarters so that flat out makes sense. Some people's feeble attempts to downplay Raw on a weekly basis is becoming irritating. Trying to compare it to the attitude era saying its identical but just less tv-14ish. Quit with the bullshit or go watch re-runs of 1999. Stories are always rehashed, with a different spin or trying new things. Its not a failed reincarnation of the past for fuck sakes. We know you think "Austin did it better" but create a thread where you guys can beat off rehashing past memories of when you used to be cool or whatnot. Talk about today's product, not live on your nostalgic trips from your youth. I grew up on the attitude era but if all you are going to do is compare today's product to past product, you're never going to think its any good until 10 years from now, hence the definition of nostalgia. /end rant


Agreeed. But it was just anti-climatic. With Hunter/HBK fantastic promo, the atmosphere was tense. What we needed was an volcanic eruption, like Big Show coming to the ring knocking everyone out and choke slamming someone through a table. Fans would mark out and go home happy. Instead we got a grown ass man doing the YES chant and DB kneeing Orton then leaving the ring... there was no OOMPH, NO BANG... they could have done it, they just chose not to, i dont know why. I thought the show was good tonight overall, no complaints, but they could have made it great.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

orton has been a third wheel in this feud from the beginning. hes no rocky like in the original corporation.

damn shame.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Hunter's promo about Y2J, Edge, and RVD was hilariously ironic. The sad thing is he probably doesn't even realize he was describing himself in a nut shell.


I thought that part of the promo was a bit pointless considering none of those guys were gonna be THE guy like Cena, Hogan etc anyway.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Agreeed. But it was just anti-climatic. With Hunter/HBK fantastic promo, the atmosphere was tense. What we needed was an volcanic eruption, like Big Show coming to the ring knocking everyone out and choke slamming someone through a table. Fans would mark out and go home happy. Instead we got a grown ass man doing the YES chant and DB kneeing Orton then leaving the ring... there was no OOMPH, NO BANG... they could have done it, they just chose not to, i dont know why. I thought the show was good tonight overall, no complaints, but they could have made it great.


I don't disagree with your statement whatsoever. It did feel anti-climatic that heading into the HIAC ppv, which is 3rd straight ppv match between Bryan and Orton, all we saw was one knee after all the shit that Orton has done. Also I found Bryan way too happy go lucky during the promo considering those same things.

In my rant I wasn't trying to make a statement that the product has no room for improvement as it surely does. However, people constantly comparing it to a failed attitude era and not enjoying it for the product of the current era has become increasingly irritating as they are finally trying with a solid broad storyline that incorporates so many different wrestlers.

The storyline basically came into play when Cena announced Bryan as his SS opponent. Since then, we've had spotlight on Bryan, Orton, Shield, Ziggler, Big Show, Cody Rhodes, Goldust and to a lesser extent RVD and R-Truth. To me, that is a success, especially with Cena side-lined, that they've been able to incorporate so many characters without blurring the multiple storylines taking place. I find that impressive and something they were unable to do during the attitude era.

I guess its hopeful thinking that people can look at the storyline objectively instead of constantly making snide remarks and comparing it to what they think took place during their childhood.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Just uploaded the full show, if someone wants to watch.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I posted this in the "Currently Listening" thread a while back.

This could best describe what we witnessed tonight, IMO. lol


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm so stoked right now..finally a Bryan/HHH face to face promo...Bryan held up his end and didn't need to do the Yes during it. He looked like a bad ass..and when he told HHH to grab his wrestling gear, fuck the foreshadowing was brilliantly done. He's going to destroy Big Show after he loses control of himself and then its just Bryan to save the day...man oh man finally we get what we want....Triple H will face Bryan at Wrestlemania and if Bryan wins he's the new face of the company..this is where this is going....and its fucking awesome.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

"Because Daniel, when you enter that Hell...





































































































































































































in a cell"

:HHH2

:lmao


----------



## HairyNipples (Apr 16, 2013)

I would have marked. I know, it is stupid. HBK went out on the perfect note. But man if he had just said, HHH you were B+ player (which he was, be serious, he was the top guy who got topper guys over lol) If he had said man, you were less than me and a joke, and kicked his head off i would have marked like mad. And yea they are best friend, yea its a fake tv show but its still real to me dammit.


----------



## HairyNipples (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you. This is a very overlooked gesture sometimes and your generosity is appreciated.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a ton of things I wanted to say about RAW - but the worst offence of the night I thought was Daniel Bryan no-sell ambrose tossing him off the top rope. That was cheap. Maybe they had been told to call it in and rushed the ending - but that was pretty bad imo.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Nice match between Daniel Bryan/Dean Ambrose. But it felt slow at times and not as good as their bout from earlier this year.

-Decent tag team Divas match. They are getting more time each week and it's a good thing. Brie is improving.

-Erick Rowan and Luke Harper vs. The Miz and Kofi Kingston was a good match. Weird how the segment ended though.

-Vickie Guerrero coming out to make the tag team of Punk and Langston vs Ryback and Axel must've made Teddy "Tag Team Match Playas" Long proud. I think I am going to like this new face turn of Langston. He's going to need to talk eventually though.

-Tag team matches galore. Real Americans beating the Tons of Funk was good. The Usos vs The Shield was good too and it does look like we will have a triple threat match for the Tag Titles.

-I get tired of contract signing segments but Triple H and HBK's mic work helped sold this match. Heel HHH gets to say things you really hate him for saying. Glad HBK backed up Bryan. Big Show coming out in the truck felt anti-climatic because he really didn't do anything with it.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Santino defeating Heath Slater. Yawn. Can't take any of these guys seriously.

-Randy Orton defeating Dolph Ziggler. Ziggler is left floating around and he no longer gets to talk. Poor guy.

-CM Punk's promo was short and simple. I just really want to see him feud with someone else now.

-Didn't like the new theme for Cody Rhodes and Goldust. Also they came out to do commentary but really didn't do any commentary.

Decent show. Crowd was kinda dead though.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Anybody thought Jericho's rebuttal to HHH's words interesting.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what did Jericho say? and I bet he wasn't happy....There were stories of H hating all three of those guys and they came to fruition on air.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> i'm so stoked right now..finally a Bryan/HHH face to face promo...Bryan held up his end and didn't need to do the Yes during it. He looked like a bad ass..and when he told HHH to grab his wrestling gear, fuck the foreshadowing was brilliantly done. He's going to destroy Big Show after he loses control of himself and then its just Bryan to save the day...man oh man finally we get what we want....Triple H will face Bryan at Wrestlemania and if Bryan wins he's the new face of the company..this is where this is going....and its fucking awesome.


Ew, who wants Triple H vs Bryan at WM? I don't want Hunter to lower himself to fighting vanilla midgets on a Mania card.

The only way Bryan becomes the face is if Cena retires.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> what did Jericho say? and I bet he wasn't happy....There were stories of H hating all three of those guys and they came to fruition on air.





> Thing is @tripleh despite ur major push,u never were either. Good luck in ur future endeavours @emmrichr84: Not the one @TripleH? I disagree


https://twitter.com/IAmJericho/status/392530331527835648


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Ew, who wants Triple H vs Bryan at WM? I don't want Hunter to lower himself to fighting vanilla midgets on a Mania card.
> 
> The only way Bryan becomes the face is if Cena retires.


Well, you better prepare for it. Because there's nothing you can do about it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh and how can anyone say Bryan held up his end in that segment? He had like...2 lines and got utterly destroyed by Hunter on the mic. He didn't look bad ass at all...in fact, he reminded me of a guy who was out there literally reciting his lines. I was laughing so hard when Hunter said "I fight A+ players like Rock and Undertaker, not guys like...Daniel Bryan." Its like he turned Daniel Bryan into an insult against himself.  Epic.

Also, Bryan seriously looks like a Vince Russo circa 2000 doing crotch chops level of nerd right now, with his hair, beard and pink t-shirt. And people want him to feud with Triple fucking H? Really? The feud is over, Hunter has won already.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Jericho has a point. Now I bet we never see Jericho, Edge or RVD again because they'll be too pissed to want to come back.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sure Jericho knew it was a work, but at the same time, took it to heart.

Also, just wondering but, how do you guys think the WWE feels about Dolph Ziggler now? - I feel like they're not as upset at him anymore considering how strong he looked in his match with Orton. Now granted, he did lose, but they didn't bitch him out.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I feel Dolph's done and any offense he got in on Orton was just the realities of a 3 hr RAW and needing matches to fill time. Me thinks he'll be stuck in R-Turth/Kofi like mid-card limbo going forward. Get a random push of the month when they need someone to challenge for a lower card title on a PPV kick-off show.



KO Bossy said:


> The feud is over, Hunter has won already.


Nope. All the heat is between Triple H/Bryan, not Bryan/Orton. Backing down from a challenge never makes a heel look strong. The match will happen down the road. Count on it.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the more important question, is what does Cena think of the fact that people still show up even without him there....granted they're not all sell outs, but people still show up to the events knowing he's not there. Must drive a wedge into his gut.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

After all the ass-kissing Jericho does for WWE... HHH still insulted him Edge and RVD. Im glad he didnt include Angle in that list.

I agree with Y2J's response... but then again it was just said for "storyline purposes", even if HHH named all the guys he never liked personally (lol).

Loved the last segment.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I feel Dolph's done and any offense he got in on Orton was just the realities of a 3 hr RAW and needing matches to fill time. Me thinks he'll be stuck in R-Turth/Kofi like mid-card limbo going forward. Get a random push of the month when they need someone to challenge for a lower card title on a PPV kick-off show.


Alrighty, just wondering.

'Cause someone (not on here) said that they felt that he's no longer in the doghouse because of the way they made him look in the match. I feel that he deserves more. But now that Cena's back and obviously gonna beat ADR, I don't see him in the WHC picture anytime soon, unfortunately.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dolph never should have turned babyface. The timing wasn't right. JMO. Even when he was losing as a heel, he actually looked like an underdog which helped him get over with the crowd. Losing as a babyface just makes you look like a chump because more is expected of babyfaces.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Agreeed. But it was just anti-climatic. With Hunter/HBK fantastic promo, the atmosphere was tense. What we needed was an volcanic eruption, like Big Show coming to the ring knocking everyone out and choke slamming someone through a table. .


I would loved if that would have happened




KO Bossy said:


> Bryan didn't look bad ass at all...in fact, he reminded me of a guy who was out there literally reciting his lines. I was laughing so hard when Hunter said "I fight A+ players like Rock and Undertaker, not guys like...Daniel Bryan." Its like he turned Daniel Bryan into an insult against himself. Epic.


I agree.HHH is GOAT heeling on the mic and Bryan simply can't match up.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

During the buildup to Wrestlemania 28,Undertaker told HHH that "_Shawn was better_."As long it suits the storyline,I don't think it's a big deal.

P.S:Triple H is a bigger star than Shawn Michaels.Just making it clear before any smart ass claims what UT said was the truth.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Rob Van Dam should thank HHH for even putting him in the same league as Edge or Jericho.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

I was expecting Big Show to drive through the titantron with the diesel turning Raw into a warzone. But NO, he has to drive like a normal person and pull in through the side, then jump out and point his fingers up. Shame.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> P.S:Triple H is a bigger star than Shawn Michaels.Just making it clear before any smart ass claims what UT said was the truth.


:hbk1


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

lol to the people that don't think Bryan matched up to Triple H there....While Orton was being montone and talked so slow people were falling asleep. That was intense shit between Bryan/Triple H, I swear none of you can be entertained by jack shit..why did you guys watch it then if you don't think Bryan belongs there? just curious!


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Am I the only one who noticed that Randy fucked up and called Bryan an A+ player?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

^Who said I am watching for Bryan's mic skills?I was more interested to see HHH and Shawn in that segment.



lil_dro said:


> :hbk1


I don't want to turn this into the GOAT Thread.Despite WWE's propaganda that Shawn is the greatest wrestler of all time and HHH being the most hated wrestler on this forum,the truth is HHH is a bigger star than HBK.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Fandanceboy said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that Randy fucked up and called Bryan an A+ player?


No.Loved the final segment.I will probably use this as an excuse to see that segment once more


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> He has time to go to every venue in each city despite having no money but his wife with dem curls and his kids are shivering outside next to a Burlington Coat Factory in Tampa.


Lol


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

"that was one of the stupidest interviews in company history" - Dave Meltzer on HHH's promo in the final segment.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Interesting.


Lol I'd probably watch a jaguars game over Raw. 

Edit: Meltzer with another W

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> "that was one of the stupidest interviews in company history" - Dave Meltzer on HHH's promo in the final segment.


I like Meltzer but I thought it was a fantastic promo.The more HHH tries to mock Bryan,the more popular Bryan is getting with the fans.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

> Thing is @tripleh despite ur major push,u never were either. Good luck in ur future endeavours @emmrichr84: Not the one @TripleH? I disagree


Jericho speaking the truth. Hunter can win the belt one thousand times and the WWE can try to rewrite history via blatant propaganda all they want (had to LOL at Steph saying he ruled the Attitude Era with an iron fist) but the fact is he isn't a major star.


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Jericho speaking the truth. Hunter can win the belt one thousand times and the WWE can try to rewrite history via blatant propaganda all they want (had to LOL at Steph saying he ruled the Attitude Era with an iron fist) but the fact is he isn't a major star.


fuck off. Triple h is definitely a major star and an A+ player, definitely was the One for two years and if he is still not in somebody's eyes? Then NOBODY outside of Rock, Austin, Cena, Hogan is.


On topic, witnessed two gold segments with Show/HHH at the start and HHH/HBK at the end.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

#Mark said:


> Jericho speaking the truth. Hunter can win the belt one thousand times and the WWE can try to rewrite history via blatant propagandaall they want *(had to LOL at Steph saying he ruled the Attitude Era with an iron fist)* but the fact is he isn't a major star.


That was actually a generic heel statement 101 to piss people off._It had as much significance as CM Punk saying he was BITW or Jericho saying he is the best at what he does._


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I'm sure Jericho knew it was a work, but at the same time, took it to heart.
> 
> Also, just wondering but, how do you guys think the WWE feels about Dolph Ziggler now? - I feel like they're not as upset at him anymore considering how strong he looked in his match with Orton. Now granted, he did lose, but they didn't bitch him out.


The thing is, they stilled jobbed to Orton, whereas they had many more guys to choose from, such as R Truth, Kofi, and Miz, again. Instead they chose Ziggler, whose future actually looked pretty bright for over a year now. I'm pretty sure they view him as somebody destined only for midcard titles like the US and IC Titles, in the future. I don't think he's won a match on Raw or SD in the past week and a half or so.

Shame. He should be in the WHC picture right now.


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> That was actually a generic heel statement 101 to piss people off._It had as much significance as CM Punk saying he was BITW or Jericho saying he is the best at what he does._


Exactly. 

I just love how HHH works them all EVERYTIME he is on mic whether it be a mark or a smark or a pro wrestler :lmao


----------



## HairyNipples (Apr 16, 2013)

HHH was never an A+ player. He is and was a B+ player. Which makes goat face midget a C+ Player. Everyone in this forum could beat Daniel Bryan in a fight.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

HairyNipples said:


> HHH was never an A+ player. He is and was a B+ player. Which makes goat face midget a C+ Player. *Everyone in this forum could beat Daniel Bryan in a fight.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Doesn't the entire b+ statement come from someone like Dave or Wade calling Triple H a solid B+ back in the day and him being butthurt over it?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

HairyNipples said:


> Everyone in this forum could beat Daniel Bryan in a fight.


everyone on here could beat a man who was on the verge of becoming a pro mma fighter in 2009



> Ring of Honor's Bryan Danielson is looking to pursue a career in Mixed Martial Arts when his ROH contract expires in May. *The American Dragon has been training five hours a day at the Xtreme Couture in Las Vegas*, and plans to continue his training in Thailand this summer.


source: observer


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> That was actually a generic heel statement 101 to piss people off._It had as much significance as CM Punk saying he was BITW or Jericho saying he is the best at what he does._


If she would have just said it on Raw, then yes. But she said the same thing in a non kayfabe interview, proving she really feels that way.



checkcola said:


> Doesn't the entire b+ statement come from someone like Dave or Wade calling Triple H a solid B+ back in the day and him being butthurt over it?


Yes, Dave called him a B+ in 98.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

murder said:


> *If she would have just said it on Raw, then yes.* B_ut she said the same thing in a non kayfabe interview, proving she really feels that way._


*Almost every one knows that was a generic heel statement.*

_Oh.Really.Guess she loves her husband a lot._:lmao



validreasoning said:


> everyone on here could beat a man who was on the verge of becoming a pro mma fighter in 2009
> 
> 
> 
> source: observer


:genius


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really enjoyed Usos/Shield. Didn't care all that much for the main event segment but Trips is good at getting under my skin.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy shit I was marking out when the truck was coming through. Then I was like 'oh it's only big show'. LOL

Great ending segment.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

I really don't get why so many people are butthurt because Triple H told the truth.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's so entertaining to see so many people buying HHH's promo hook, line and sinker. That's what makes him an even better heel than people want to give him credit for. It's not really a heel act if you're just gonna sit there and not be genuinely disliked. 

A heel only works when there's genuine dislike. And that's one reason why Orton and ADR are having so much trouble getting over as heels. They're heels straight out of the 80's and 90's ... In today's world, you can't just rely on beating the face to be considered a heel. 

The only time ADR really got over was when he targeted an injury and became a "real" threat to Ziggler. You have consistently blur the lines these days - otherwise, you're not getting over.

BTW. I marked at Paul Heyman channelling his inner Ultimate Warrior


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> ^Who said I am watching for Bryan's mic skills?I was more interested to see HHH and Shawn in that segment.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to turn this into the GOAT Thread.Despite WWE's propaganda that Shawn is the greatest wrestler of all time and HHH being the most hated wrestler on this forum,the truth is HHH is a bigger star than HBK.


The key word there is "IS" a bigger star. In their primes, HBK was the bigger star and it isn't even a contest. HBK in the 90's was 100% one of the GOATs. No propaganda to that.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Unbelievable when the game buried Edge and Jericho - I sort of loved it though.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

guardplay320 said:


> The key word there is "IS" a bigger star. In their primes, HBK was the bigger star and it isn't even a contest. HBK in the 90's was 100% one of the GOATs. No propaganda to that.


OK


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd4g9dZi2u8

BackStage Fallout: Rollins/Regins, The Usos, & AJ Lee/Tamina Snuka


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> OK


He lost his edge in the 2000's once he became very religious. It's not a knock at HHH who is one of the better heels of our generation. HBK was just that good back in the day.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Jericho speaking the truth. Hunter can win the belt one thousand times and the WWE can try to rewrite history via blatant propaganda all they want (had to LOL at Steph saying he ruled the Attitude Era with an iron fist) but the fact is he isn't a major star.


It's not entirely truth. Triple H was "the one" during ruthless aggression era and pretty much carried RAW until Cena came along. Triple H was A+ player in AE, he was the best in the industry in '00. Year 2000 was actually a heel era dominanted by Triple H, Mcmahons and heels in general. The Rock, despite being the top face, spent most of his 2000 on his ass getting beat up by HHH, Angle etc. Late 99 - early 01 its not stretch to say HHH ruled it with Iron fist. Now ofcourse if you're saying he is at the star level of Rock or had the impact of Austin, well yes that's definitely not the case. To say HHH isn't a major player is stupid, If the guy that ruled the main event scence for over a decade isn't a major player then how do you categorize undertaker, Shawn michaels etc..?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

guardplay320 said:


> He lost his edge in the 2000's once he became very religious. It's not a knock at HHH who is one of the better heels of our generation. HBK was just that good back in the day.


Shawn is the best in-ring performer of all time.HHH is the GOAT heel.As for mic skills,I prefer HHH.Shawn had better success as a tag team wrestler.HHH was better when it comes to stables.
But as a star/draw,HHH>Shawn.

Dude,don't take that "OK" wrong way.I just didn't want to divert the topic.Nothing more.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Shawn is the best in-ring performer of all time.HHH is the GOAT heel.As for mic skills,I prefer HHH.Shawn had better success as a tag team wrestler.HHH was better when it comes to stables.
> But as a star/draw,HHH>Shawn.
> 
> Dude,don't take that "OK" wrong way.I just didn't want to divert the topic.Nothing more.


Fair enough, although we'll agree to disagree on some of the stuff.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwinsider.com/article/81073/backstage-news-from-last-nights-wwe-raw-taping.html?p=1



> *BACKSTAGE NEWS FROM LAST NIGHT'S #WWE #RAW TAPING*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-10-22 11:12:37
> 
> ...


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

> There were a lot of people shaking their heads at Triple H's comments about Daniel Bryan not being a star, *feeling he was burying him as a performer* as opposed to being a villain that was knocking the hero in a way Bryan could get back at him. Unless they are building to Bryan vs. HHH with Bryan winning, I can totally see that point.


How was he burying him as a performer? HHH said nothing about Bryan's talent, heck even said he earned the title wins and can be wwe champion. The story is that he can't be a top act for the company. Ofcourse bryan will prove him wrong at the end.


----------



## WeAreProWrestling (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

That was a great segment though, really put all the attention back where it needs to be, Bryan proving himself, Orton having cell experience, Shawn's moral dilemma, and Big Show as the wild card. Pumped for hiac now.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

HairyNipples said:


> HHH was never an A+ player. He is and was a B+ player. Which makes goat face midget a C+ Player. Everyone in this forum could beat Daniel Bryan in a fight.


You're a moron. Bryan legit trains for MMA during his off days, he could stretch you and I out like nothing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> "that was one of the stupidest interviews in company history" - Dave Meltzer on HHH's promo in the final segment.


It truly was.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

No yeah after HHH's promo on Bryan last night, if they don't have a match where Bryan goes over then it's just a complete and unnecessary burial. I'm not one to scream "BURY!" every time HHH is on screen but all I could think about when he was cutting that promo was if they were going to do the Bryan vs. HHH match at Survivor Series or The Rumble or Mania. 

So if there is indeed no match, I think the match is happening though, then HHH definitely needed to lay off in that segment. It's funny how HHH is a heel so he has to legit get heat by downing all these wrestlers week in and week out and Steph is right there watching everyone do their jobs and take it and whatnot but then she will turn around and get offended at Dusty putting his hand up to her :lol I'm still not over how ridiculous that was... how long has she been in this business again?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Bryan is boring atm because it's just been face a different Shield member every week, repeat. With a match against Orton once a month.


^ This...but he still puts on a great match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I have to hand it to them, I seriously can't call the HIAC match after Raw. Not a clue who will win. I thought Bryan but with him standing tall I don't know now. Then there's HBK and Show to factor in as the wildcards not to mention HHH himself. DAT UNPREDICTABILITY. I'm almost at the point of buying this so job well done WWE I suppose. 

Overall a pretty good show imo. I enjoyed it for the most part. Heyman's promo = :lmao :mark: & :lol all rolled into one. What the fuck was that?! Brilliant lol. 

Also, DAT CENA VIDEO PACKAGE 

:cena5

Contract signing was really good although Orton screwing up was pretty lol. I think they all but confirmed Trips/Bryan with their promo exchange too so that is :mark:. I can't wait for them to eventually have a match or even get physical during the build. Bryan going for those kicks is going to be a thing of beauty. I only hope it happens at Mania so I can see it live, especially if Trips is walking in as champ. Fuck what anybody else says I'd mark for that so hard and I'd mark just as hard when Bryan beats him. I only hope it happens.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty damn good show 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Slater selling dat Elvis Cobra... :banderas


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if Bryan beat Triple H at Mania, I could only imagine the crowd reaction.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> This is why I don't watch wrestling with other people in the room.


I haven't ever felt comfortable telling anyone that I watch wrestling since I started watching again back in 06-07.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I have to hand it to them, I seriously can't call the HIAC match after Raw. Not a clue who will win. I thought Bryan but with him standing tall I don't know now. Then there's HBK and Show to factor in as the wildcards not to mention HHH himself. DAT UNPREDICTABILITY. I'm almost at the point of buying this so job well done WWE I suppose.
> 
> Overall a pretty good show imo. I enjoyed it for the most part. Heyman's promo = :lmao :mark: & :lol all rolled into one. What the fuck was that?! Brilliant lol.
> 
> ...


How did Orton screw up? Havent gotten a chance to watch Raw yet.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Heyman's promo = :lmao :mark: & :lol all rolled into one. What the fuck was that?! Brilliant lol.


A tiny example of why Warrior was so over


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm with Starbuck on having no idea who's winning at HIAC. I mean, I know what I'd prefer, and I think I have an idea of the different roads they'd go depending on who wins, but I'm not sure I could put money into it and not think I may as well put money on a coin flip. Plus even then, how will they go about the result? Will it be a clean finish one way or the other? Will Big Show get involved? Will HBK screw over Bryan... or Orton (which would lead to more tension with HHH)? Will HHH himself be the one to cost Bryan the match? There are so many different ways the match could go. 

Punk/Heyman/Ryback progressed smoothly tonight. Punk's promo was short but sweet. To the point and it didn't drag. He did a great job on the delivery and intensity and I'm looking forward to his cell match more because of it. Heyman's promo was... I don't even know. :lmao It was so out-there and I'm truly not sure what to think about it. It was funny, but damn... I'm not sure how to feel about it. Heyman is such a mic god though because chances are if anyone else tried that promo, I probably would've dismissed it within the first few seconds. But shit... what was that? :lmao

I also :lol how much of an afterthought Del Rio is in his match with Cena. Cena's been getting a shit ton of videos on the past few Raws about his "amazing" return and practically guaranteeing a win, while Del Rio is just kind of off to the side. :lmao Cena's walking out with the World Title... THAT's something I'd put money. Cena coming back to overcome dem odds!!!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan and Orton have no feud after Sunday. Nobody else is at the main event level other than those two, so what the fuck happens after this match?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Slater selling dat Elvis Cobra... :banderas


Still can't believe people are calling it "Elvis Cobra" and not "King Cobra". Seemed like an obvious pun to make...



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I haven't ever felt comfortable telling anyone that I watch wrestling since I started watching again back in 06-07.


Every time I read a comment like the above, I can't help but wonder, what are you afraid of happening if you do? That people will laugh at you for enjoying WWE? Who gives a sh**?



markedfordeath said:


> Bryan and Orton have no feud after Sunday. Nobody else is at the main event level other than those two, so what the fuck happens after this match?


I have no clue, been wondering that myself. Where do the Shield go? Show, Trips, Bryan, Hunter. Who feuds with Cena. I have a long list of questions, and am hoping that HiaC will at least partially answer some of them..


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

New commentary team...Zeb Colter, Paul Heyman, and Rene Young.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol(WWE FB picture of AJ after the match).

Only negative is the comments in their FB section. Facebook really explains why WWE does what they do. WWE only reads comments on sites like facebook and twitter, so if those are the types of comments we see from fans, then WWE will adjust to those types of people. The problem is....many of those fans who post comments on facebook,are stupid kids or parents.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That's a great shot of AJ ^


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

Good god I loathe the commentary team...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, at least the tag division continues to deliver. Shield & Usos tore it down last night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bring back this GOAT commentator:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Bring back this GOAT commentator:


"AND WHAT A CLOTHESLINE! HE GOES FOR THE PIN! HE'S GOTTA BE OUT COLD! 1! THERE'S NO WAY HE'S KICKING OUT! NO CHANCE IN HELL! 2! No, he kicked out..."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> "AND WHAT A CLOTHESLINE! HE GOES FOR THE PIN! HE'S GOTTA BE OUT COLD! 1! THERE'S NO WAY HE'S KICKING OUT! NO CHANCE IN HELL! 2! No, he kicked out..."


"WHAT A MANEUVER! 1..2..AND...NO! HELMSLEY KICKS OUT (AND INTO MY DAUGHTER)!"

:vince4


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

dxbender said:


>


That's a great picture


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> "WHAT A MANEUVER! 1..2..AND...NO! HELMSLEY KICKS OUT (AND INTO MY DAUGHTER)!"
> 
> :vince4


Your sig looks great


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Overall solid show I enjoyed it.

- Big Show finally standing up for himself instead of crying was good to see him put it on HHH and Steph.
- Punk's promo was intense short and sweet and really got the point across, I enjoyed it.
- Wyatt was so good on the mic, I love just listening to his promos every week, his pretty irrelevant right now but he can sure cut a great promo.
- Daniel Bryan vs Dean Ambrose was a great match, really enjoyed it, so was Ziggler and Orton and damn Ziggler looked strong in losing.
- The tag team number 1 contender match was also good, I was expecting it to be a triple threat match at HIAC really looking forward to that, and Goldust on commentary was gold!
- Punk and Langston vs Heyman guys was not bad, Punk looked a bit more enthused in the ring for once which was good, looks like Langston will take over from Punk against the Heyman guys after HIAC.
- The contract signing was brilliant, HHH shitting on everyone was great heel work, HBK put Daniel over very well and cannot wait for the match.
- If only that semi was who we all wanted it to be lmao, but was good to see I guess.

Overall probably 7.5/10.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Really looking forward to the triple threat tag team match. All 3 teams have been killing it lately.


----------



## ramasaurusrex (Sep 10, 2013)

poor episode compared to last weeks, botches galore, although Orton v Ziggler was good (thanks to ziggler) everything else was poor. poor promos. truck was a nice special.

im guessing HHH Champ, Bryan v HHH for Mania, HHH being champ 1 last time.

Commentary team sucks so hard now


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

There was enough on Raw for me to enjoy it, so take that for what it's worth. 

Bryan vs. Ambrose was probably Dean's best singles match. Really solid stuff.

Shield vs. Usos w/ Rhodes on commentary was fun
HARPER/Rowan vs. Miz/Kofi with dat HARPER goodness
Real Americans vs. Tons of Funk with dat CESARO goodness

The tag division has some great pairings right now.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

The Truth segment had me legit rolling, wish they would do something with this guy again. And loved Paul E. channeling his inner Warrior, hope Big E picks up the "W" so Punk can go onto other things. All in all, thought it was a good go home show. Makes me legit look forward to the PPV, looks to be a decent card atm, from top to bottom.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Loved that over the top promo Heyman gave and seeing Ryback just standing there looking in front of him like a brainless zombie. X-D


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

renee young looked pretty damn sexy. heyman acting almost insane was hilarious. it was the high point of raw. shows how great he is on the mic and how bad wwe is overall. a manager's promo backstage was the best thing about the entire show. sad.


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

Lmao at anyone saying HHH wasn't A+ 
http://youtu.be/EV3h34tUIcQ

Just stop it. HHH, Rock, Stone Cold, HBK, Undertaker is all in the same league. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

jayloc said:


> Lmao at anyone saying HHH wasn't A+
> http://youtu.be/EV3h34tUIcQ
> 
> Just stop it. HHH, Rock, Stone Cold, HBK, Undertaker is all in the same league.
> ...


Behave


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what irks me is Cena probably opens the show tomorrow night.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> what irks me is Cena probably opens the show tomorrow night.


Oh God I hope not


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------

